# Uomini e donne,in una guerra senza fine ...



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

Ne ho fatto parte anche io,una guerra lunga,cruenta,estenuante,senza esclusione di colpi,troppo giovane per capire che le donne non erano il nemico,non erano il mio nemico,aspettative troppo alte,un'idea del mondo  distante dal reale,dove ideali,prinicipi,orgoglio,erano solo un bagaglio pesante,un fardello quasi inutile.
Rapporto conflittuale,maschi da una parte femmine dall'altra,ragazzette che andavano,ragazzette che venivano,il mio rapporto con le donne è stata sballato fin da subito.Forte ma sballato.
E allora anche io con il mio elmetto,lo scudo e la spada,anche io in quel gioco delle parti,mio malgrado.
La mia rabbia del non sentirmi capito,apprezzato,accettato,una guerra che ho cambatutto per troppi anni anche io,come tanti di voi....
Questa guerra continua,gli uomini che spesso usano il potere per arrivare al sesso,e le donne che usano il sesso per arrivare al potere,in questo caso,potere da intendere come propri interessi.
Una guerra senza esclusioni di colpi,come sempre.
Equlibri precari,dove chi investe meno spesso è il vincente,dove chi fugge e rifugge ha un vantaggio,dove chi resta freddo e riesce a gestire, ha le carte vincenti......
Anche se non c'è da vincere nulla pensandoci bene,ma questa è una guerra, e una guerra lascia per terra le sue vittime......
E allora eccole,le persone più fragili,più buone,quelle che ancora credono nella correttezza e nell'onestà,vittime di viscidi e stronze,eccole le vittime di questa guerra,vittime inconsapevoli di loro stesse,del loro non sapersi difendere,dei loro momenti di fragilità.....del loro credere sempre neogli altri....
Non c'è alcuna pietà per loro,se non indossi l'elmetto,il tuo scudo,finisci sempre nelle grinfie dello stronzo che ti racconta una marea di cazzate perchè l'importante è ottenere lo scopo,il suo scopo....
E sti cazzi se ti circuisco in un momento di difficoltà,se alla fine ti scopo avendoti preso per il culo,perchè la guerra è guerra,stupida tu,o stupido tu che hai creduto,che non hai capito le regole di questo squallido gioco della parti.
Mi piace credere e pensare che poi la giustizia terrena farà il suo corso.....
Ecco e allora ripenso,penso alla mia armatura che è sempre li,insieme al mio scudo e alla mia spada,e penso che le più belle scopate me le son fatte quando ho smesso di trattare le donne da donne è ho cominciato a trattarle da persone,quando ho posato l'eletto e messo sotto braccio, mi son presentato per quello che cazzo ero,nessuna presa per il culo,orgoglioso delle mie cicatrici e delle mie fragilità, delle mie verità.
Adoro le persono semplici,timide,per bene,non vado d'accordo con viscidi e stronze,mi son defilato da questa guerra fra uomini e donne che si combatte ovunque,combatto la guerra delle persone brave e quelle meno brave...


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

Siamo diversi, non ho mai vissuto il mio rapporto con le donne come una guerra. Anzi, anche prescindendo da sesso e amore, le ho sempre apprezzate per il punto di vista diverso, il pensiero particolare, il loro modo diverso di vedere ed approcciare il mondo. Chiaro poi che se becchi la stronza, tutto cambia. Ma questo vale pure se mi rapporto ad un uomo.
Come dici alla fine, la vera guerra è un'altra.


----------



## Stark72 (6 Luglio 2016)

Eh Oscù,
qua come te movi è sempre un tappeto de cazzi, come cadi cadi, sempre in culo la prendi.
In tema di "essere se stessi" sono un coglionazzo da competizione ma alla fine il problema non è neanche quello.
A me sembra che in giro ci sia tanta ma tanta gente con serissimi problemi (pure psichici), che ha perso il contatto con la realtà (uomini e donne eh?), che vuole vivere in un film, una soap, che vuole avere problemi e intrighi pure se non ci sono, perché altrimenti si annoia.

Io c'ho na stanchezza fratè che la metà abbasta :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne ho fatto parte anche io,una guerra lunga,cruenta,estenuante,senza esclusione di colpi,troppo giovane per capire che le donne non erano il nemico,non erano il mio nemico,aspettative troppo alte,un'idea del mondo  distante dal reale,dove ideali,prinicipi,orgoglio,erano solo un bagaglio pesante,un fardello quasi inutile.
> Rapporto conflittuale,maschi da una parte femmine dall'altra,ragazzette che andavano,ragazzette che venivano,il mio rapporto con le donne è stata sballato fin da subito.Forte ma sballato.
> E allora anche io con il mio elmetto,lo scudo e la spada,anche io in quel gioco delle parti,mio malgrado.
> La mia rabbia del non sentirmi capito,apprezzato,accettato,una guerra che ho cambatutto per troppi anni anche io,come tanti di voi....
> ...


ti capisco, anche io sono sempre stata in guerra con gli uomini, per mie difficoltà e tare relazionali.

ma a parte la "guerra" intesa come vivere in modo antagonistico la relazione con l'altro, c'è pure la "guerra" del gioco delle parti, delle tattiche per ottenere, del "cerco di fartici cascare" insomma. 

Che se lo prendi come gioco alla fine ti ci diverti pure, magari in fasi di spensieratezza. E mi sono divertita..
Certo in fasi di difficoltà...ha tirato fuori il peggio di me :rotfl: - vedi mio treddì dell'epoca"il fantastico mondo dei single" sottotitolo "come certi uomini cercano di fregarti quando sei lasciata da poco solo per ottenere una trombata (e a volte manco quella" [MENTION=6146]Spot[/MENTION] ).

ti quoto, aboVVo viscidi e stronze..

e sul neretto....lo spero ma non ci credo manco un po', e lo sai


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*

Comprendo di cosa parli...
Quella guerra l ho combattuta anche io, in passato... Una guerra commerciale, se si vuole...

Dove per avere vendevo.. O per cosi dire .. Mi vendevo...

Ho fatto cose brutte in quella guerra.. Mi fingevo amico, sperando di ricevere attenzione, mi fingevo innamorato, sperando di ricevere amore, mi fingevo buono, ma volevo essere "ripagato"

E se non venivo ripagato erano cazzi.. E ne uscivo inacidito e incattivito col "nemico"... Diventando ancor più buono, e ancor più bravo...

Ho fatto tante cose belle.. E mi sentivo tanto buono, ma ero solo esageratamente egoista, perché se perdevo la battaglia e non avevo quanto in quella guerra sentivo di aver "conquistato" erano cazzi......

Ora sono fuori... 
E ho capito che non c'è guerra senza desiderio di pace.

E mi sento in pace verso quel mondo femminile.. Libero di esser buono o meno buono, ma senza territori da conquistare, o "moneta" da vedermi restituire....

Era ora!!


----------



## brenin (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti capisco, anche io sono sempre stata in guerra con gli uomini, per mie difficoltà e tare relazionali.
> 
> ma a parte la "guerra" intesa come vivere in modo antagonistico la relazione con l'altro, c'è pure la "guerra" del gioco delle parti, delle tattiche per ottenere, del "cerco di fartici cascare" insomma.
> 
> ...


Io sono convinto che il tempo è galantuomo, e chi ha seminato vento raccoglierà tempesta... o almeno così ho visto tante volte...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Io sono convinto che il tempo è galantuomo, e chi ha seminato vento raccoglierà tempesta... o almeno così ho visto tante volte...


..qui entriamo nel discorso dei meriti ..tante volte ho visto persone che "non se lo meritano" ricevere affetto, riconoscimenti, attestazioni di stima e tante altre che invece "meritano" no.. 

sai brenin, tante volte penso che conti più la forma del contenuto..purtroppo


----------



## brenin (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..qui entriamo nel discorso dei meriti ..tante volte ho visto persone che "non se lo meritano" ricevere affetto, riconoscimenti, attestazioni di stima e tante altre che invece "meritano" no..
> 
> sai brenin, tante volte *penso che conti più la forma del contenuto..purtroppo *


Vero... ma questo è sempre successo.... però ho anche visto tante persone raggiungere posizioni di livello ( usurpate a scapito di individui ben più validi e capaci ) fare poi tonfi paurosi....inutile che ti faccia i nomi. E non mi riferisco ai politicanti, perchè per loro ci vorrebbe un libro a parte....


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..qui entriamo nel discorso dei meriti ..tante volte ho visto persone che "non se lo meritano" ricevere affetto, riconoscimenti, attestazioni di stima e tante altre che invece "meritano" no..
> 
> sai brenin, tante volte penso che conti più la forma del contenuto..purtroppo


Però ban qui si parla non tanto di riconoscimenti e attestazioni di stima, su quello ti do ragione... ma se parliamo di sentimenti, sono convinto che brenin abbia ragione, il temo è galantuomo.
Un anaffettivo egoista non riceverà mai amore e vivrà una vita di merda, magari non se ne renderà mai conto questo si.
Ma certamente non sarà una vita felice.


----------



## Falcor (6 Luglio 2016)

Grande post da un grande uomo :up:



oscuro ha detto:


> chi investe meno spesso è il vincente,dove chi fugge e rifugge ha un vantaggio,dove chi resta freddo e riesce a gestire, ha le carte vincenti......


Ecco, sagge parole. Chi investe meno, o chi investe su larga scala è furbo ma ottiene di più. Restar freddi, negando fino alla morte, gestendo situazioni che ai più semplici non riesce. Si deve nascere capaci di far queste cose. Avere la faccia come il culo il più delle volte.



> E allora eccole,le persone più fragili,più buone,quelle che ancora credono nella correttezza e nell'onestà,vittime di viscidi e stronze,eccole le vittime di questa guerra,vittime inconsapevoli di loro stesse,del loro non sapersi difendere,dei loro momenti di fragilità.....del loro credere sempre neogli altri....


Questa è la cosa peggiore, approfittare delle persone, dei loro momenti di debolezza e difficoltà, insinuandosi, mostrandosi presenti. Fingendosi ciò che non si è. E chi è fragile e si fida ci casca, a volte per mesi. Fidandosi della persona sbagliata che in realtà sta solo perseguendo il suo marcio scopo.



> Non c'è alcuna pietà per loro,se non indossi l'elmetto,il tuo scudo,finisci sempre nelle grinfie dello stronzo che ti racconta una marea di cazzate perchè l'importante è ottenere lo scopo,il suo scopo....
> E sti cazzi se ti circuisco in un momento di difficoltà,se alla fine ti scopo avendoti preso per il culo,perchè la guerra è guerra,stupida tu,o stupido tu che hai creduto,che non hai capito le regole di questo squallido gioco della parti.


A me piacerebbe smascherarle, tu che dici? 



> Mi piace credere e pensare che poi la giustizia terrena farà il suo corso.....


E qua ti sbagli, in questi casi ne escono sempre impuniti e liberi di continuare a fare i loro comodi con l'ennesima persona che ci casca.


----------



## Spot (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti capisco, anche io sono sempre stata in guerra con gli uomini, per mie difficoltà e tare relazionali.
> 
> ma a parte la "guerra" intesa come vivere in modo antagonistico la relazione con l'altro, c'è pure la "guerra" del gioco delle parti, delle tattiche per ottenere, del "cerco di fartici cascare" insomma.
> 
> ...


Mi hai fatto schiattare, sappilo 

Mi piace il termine guerra. Che ci siano questioni di potere e autoaffermazione alla base è indubbio.
E salta fuori anche dai discorsi che si fanno (o che non si fanno: non ho mai trovato molta gente capace di parlare serenamente di sesso e/o sentimenti, al di là delle chiacchiere da bar)

Come se sul serio fosse possibile avere potere sugli altri.
Come se fare gli "stronzi" ci desse potere, e, ad esempio, ricevere un no ce ne togliesse.

Bbbbah.


----------



## Spot (6 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> E qua ti sbagli, in questi casi ne escono sempre impuniti e liberi di continuare a fare i loro comodi con l'ennesima persona che ci casca.


Le punizioni non sono importanti...
Che lo "stronzo" di passaggio sia punito o meno (giustizia divina?), a noi cosa ce ne torna?
Basta concentrarsi sul nostro. E se ci si casca sulla prima, non cascarci sulla seconda.

Senza pretendere di giocare sullo stesso campo, che si finisce solo per accondiscendere al gioco.
Reagire quando si deve, sbattere la porta in faccia quando serve, e selezionare.


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto schiattare, sappilo
> 
> Mi piace il termine guerra. Che ci siano questioni di potere e autoaffermazione alla base è indubbio.
> E salta fuori anche dai discorsi che si fanno (o che non si fanno: non ho mai trovato molta gente capace di parlare serenamente di sesso e/o sentimenti, al di là delle chiacchiere da bar)
> ...


la mia amica napoletana mi dice sempre che "comandare è meglio ca fottere" (non lo so scrivere in napoletano, claudio e [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] mi perdoneranno). 

potrei anche citare il desueto ma sempre efficace "il potere logora chi non ce l'ha". 

potere per sesso, sesso per potere, scrive oscuro.

dipende pure cosa intendiamo per "potere"!


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Però ban qui si parla non tanto di riconoscimenti e attestazioni di stima, su quello ti do ragione... ma se parliamo di sentimenti, sono convinto che brenin abbia ragione, il temo è galantuomo.
> *Un anaffettivo egoista non riceverà mai amore e vivrà una vita di merda,* magari non se ne renderà mai conto questo si.
> Ma certamente non sarà una vita felice.


posso con la mia personale esperienza smentire la tua affermazione....

proprio perché io credo fermamente che non vi siano "meriti" nell'amore. altrimenti e persone buone e meritevoli sarebbero tutte felici e gli stronzi tutti soli...e non mi sembra sia così..


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> Grande post da un grande uomo :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Intanto grazie per la stima.
Come tutti anche io ho fatto cose poco onorevoli.
Cose di cui oggi mi pento,cose che non rifarei,gestire con freddezza la rabbia non è azione di facile risoluzione.
Sono un idealista,oggi un pò meno,ma credo che bisognerebbe adottare un comportamento onorevole anche in guerra.
Io ho amici che per farsi una trombata hanno mentito,sono stati scorretti,hanno fatto credere di essere chi non erano,e allora la mia domanda è:la donna che è venuta con te,è venuta con la tua maschera,nn con quello che sei,quindi che conquista è la tua?sei stato solo bravo a fingere....
C'è poco di onorevole in giro....


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> posso con la mia personale esperienza smentire la tua affermazione....
> 
> proprio perché io credo fermamente che non vi siano "meriti" nell'amore. altrimenti e persone buone e meritevoli sarebbero tutte felici e gli stronzi tutti soli...e non mi sembra sia così..


aspetta però, bisogna intendersi sulle parole... che gli stronzi non siano soli è vero! Anzi, spesso sono circondati da persone che li ammirano e che danno loro affetto. L'amore però lo intendo diversamente, dev'essere reciproco altrimenti è altra cosa. Ovviamente vale per me, per come vedo io il rapporto di coppia.
E niente mi toglie comunque l'idea che sia impossibile che una persona anaffettiva ed egoista possa essere felice... di questo resto convinto.


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> aspetta però, bisogna intendersi sulle parole... che gli stronzi non siano soli è vero! Anzi, spesso sono circondati da persone che li ammirano e che danno loro affetto. L'amore però lo intendo diversamente, dev'essere reciproco altrimenti è altra cosa. Ovviamente vale per me, per come vedo io il rapporto di coppia.
> E niente mi toglie comunque l'idea che sia impossibile che una persona anaffettiva ed egoista possa essere felice... di questo resto convinto.


allora siamo perfettamente concordi. infatti mi pareva strano :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> allora siamo perfettamente concordi. infatti mi pareva strano :rotfl::rotfl:


:up:


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto grazie per la stima.
> Come tutti anche io ho fatto cose poco onorevoli.
> Cose di cui oggi mi pento,cose che non rifarei,gestire con freddezza la rabbia non è azione di facile risoluzione.
> *Sono un idealista,oggi un pò meno,ma credo che bisognerebbe adottare un comportamento onorevole anche in guerra.*
> ...


Sono d'accordo, difficile ma c'è chi vi è riuscito!

Purtroppo è vero...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto grazie per la stima.
> Come tutti anche io ho fatto cose poco onorevoli.
> Cose di cui oggi mi pento,cose che non rifarei,gestire con freddezza la rabbia non è azione di facile risoluzione.
> *Sono un idealista,oggi un pò meno,ma credo che bisognerebbe adottare un comportamento onorevole anche in guerra.*
> ...





Nobody ha detto:


> *Sono d'accordo, difficile ma c'è chi vi è riuscito!*
> 
> Purtroppo è vero...


magari fossero tutti così...!


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> magari fossero tutti così...!


Banshee tu sei donna,allora io dico:uno è interessato a te,e per coquistarti invastisce una serie di cazzate ok?ora con te...è n'attimo che volano i vaffanculo,ma alla fine non salta fuori chi sei davvero?alla fine la perdi la persona,quindi mentire a cosa serve?ma non è meglio beccarsi subito un:NO GRAZIE non mi interessi?e magari guadagnarsi il tuo rispetto e la tua stima?poi nella vita non si sa mai....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

*Non ho capito*

Mi spiegate quali sono gli sporchi scopi?
Siamo ancora a "gli uomini vogliono una cosa sola" e le donne....?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Ma*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiegate quali sono gli sporchi scopi?
> Siamo ancora a "gli uomini vogliono una cosa sola" e le donne....?


A me non sembra di aver scritto questo.
Io ho scritto che gli uomini spesso usano il loro potere per arrivare al sesso,al contrario alcune donne usano il loro sesso per avere vantaggi in molti ambiti.Non mi pare dia ver scritto cose molto lontane dalla realtà.


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiegate quali sono gli sporchi scopi?
> Siamo ancora a "gli uomini vogliono una cosa sola" e le donne....?


si parla di millantare sentimenti ove non esistono da parte di uomini/donne al fine di ottenere o sesso o compagnia o gratificazione o lusinga del proprio narcisismo, etc..

e si parla del prezzo dell'onestà e del presentarsi per come si è rischiando un calcione sonoro..


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Banshee tu sei donna,allora io dico:uno è interessato a te,e per coquistarti invastisce una serie di cazzate ok?ora con te...è n'attimo che volano i vaffanculo,ma alla fine non salta fuori chi sei davvero?alla fine la perdi la persona,quindi mentire a cosa serve?ma non è meglio beccarsi subito un:NO GRAZIE non mi interessi?e magari guadagnarsi il tuo rispetto e la tua stima?poi nella vita non si sa mai....


sono d'accordissimo. se guadagni stima e rispetto sei due passi avanti, e penso valga per tutte le persone e situazioni...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo. se guadagni stima e rispetto sei due passi avanti, e penso valga per tutte le persone e situazioni...


E allora è questione di insicurezza o sei solo stronzo?


----------



## brenin (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non sembra di aver scritto questo.
> Io ho scritto che gli uomini spesso usano il loro potere per arrivare al sesso,al contrario alcune donne usano il loro sesso per avere vantaggi in molti ambiti.*Non mi pare dia ver scritto cose molto lontane dalla realtà*.


Assolutamente no, i fatti parlano molto chiaramente....


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, i fatti parlano molto chiaramente....


Ovvio che è una generalizazione....


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto grazie per la stima.
> Come tutti anche io ho fatto cose poco onorevoli.
> Cose di cui oggi mi pento,cose che non rifarei,gestire con freddezza la rabbia non è azione di facile risoluzione.
> Sono un idealista,oggi un pò meno,ma credo che bisognerebbe adottare un comportamento onorevole anche in guerra.
> ...


... E i tuoi amici cosa hanno risposto a questa tua domanda....?


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora è questione di insicurezza o sei solo stronzo?


non saprei. entrambe? o vigliaccheria? o pigrizia? 

o forse perché sai che quello che fai non è "giusto"?

tipo mi ricordo nel mio periodo di singletudine, c'era un tizio che ho conosciuto alla fiera Più Libri/Più Liberi che mi chiese il contatto twitter. C'ho chattato un paio di settimane poi è ovviamente emerso che era fidanzato e conviveva. Ha finto di essere single per chiacchierare :rotfl: cioè manco per fare sesso. Per avere attenzioni.

E' chiaro che se si fosse presentato come convivente e impegnato da dieci anni ma chi ti si fila. No? e invece così..qualcosina ha ottenuto. Un po' d'attenzione e compagnia.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> ... E i tuoi amici cosa hanno risposto a questa tua domanda....?


Sti cazzi,intanto me la son trombata...!


----------



## brenin (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ovvio che è una generalizazione....


Certo che si, ovviamente.... mi riferivo ai casi eclatanti... tipo ministre della repubblica.... o consiglieri regionali...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Sti cazzi,intanto me la son trombata...!


Ah beh..  allora erano ben consci in partenza che baravano...

Il loro era tutto un teatro... Se non rimediavano, al massimo potevano dire: mi è andata male, porca Putt... 

Io ad esempio non ero conscio.. Mi sentivo bravo davvero....

Ma quando andava male, mi dicevo: stronza!!!! Non mi hai "ripagato"!!!!!
Io ero cosi bravo, e tu la dai a quello stronzone dell'amico di Oscuro e non a me??? (Si fa x fare un esempio...  )


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> Certo che si, ovviamente.... mi riferivo ai casi eclatanti... tipo ministre della repubblica.... o consiglieri regionali...


Scusate l'ot:ma che ne pensi della mustang 2.3 ecoboost?
Se togliessero sto cazzo di bollo....io ho due fisse adesso:audi r8,e nissan skyline gt-r.Sulla mustang ho un mese per pensarci....


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*SI*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah beh..  allora erano ben consci in partenza che baravano...
> 
> Il loro era tutto un teatro... Se non rimediavano, al massimo potevano dire: mi è andata male, porca Putt...
> 
> ...


Invece ti chiedo:ma è così importante farsi una trombata da arrivare a mentire?


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusate l'ot:ma che ne pendi della mustang 2.3 ecoboost?
> Se togliessero sto cazzo di bollo....io ho due fisse adesso:audi r8,e nissan skyline gt-r.Sulla mustang ho un mese per pensarci....


posso? pure se non ci capisco uncà. è più bella la tua :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> posso? pure se non ci capisco uncà. è più bella la tua :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:signori:questa è banshee.:rotfl:Cioè che cazzo te inventi con una del genere...:rotfl::rotfl:devi solo sperare che te dice culo....e se te dice culo....CHE CULO....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:signori:questa è banshee.:rotfl:Cioè che cazzo te inventi con una del genere...:rotfl::rotfl:devi solo sperare che te dice culo....e se te dice culo....CHE CULO....:rotfl::rotfl:


...ma che ho fatto stavolta?  io mi baso solo sull'estetica....!


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ...ma che ho fatto stavolta?  io mi baso solo sull'estetica....!


Sei diretta e umile.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Invece ti chiedo:ma è così importante farsi una trombata da arrivare a mentire?


Non lo so.... Non mi è mai successo... 
Come detto, io mi son sempre sentito buono e bravo nella mia vicinanza di tempi addietro in varie situazioni..

Io sono sempre uscito "pulito" a me stesso, quando ho trombato.. 
Mi son detto pensando alla altra: tu si che sei una ganza se l hai data a me.. Lo hai capito quanto son bravo!!

Ma non era vero, Oscuro...

Non era cosi. Ero peggio dei tuoi amici


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei diretta e umile.


ma grazie.. sono diretta nel bene e nel male.. e tu ne sai qualcosa


----------



## Ross (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sti cazzi,intanto me la son trombata...!


Caro Oscuro...ci si esalta nelle guerre. 

Si possono perdere mille battaglie, masticare amaro a lungo, essere sopraffatti da infami capaci di raccontare le peggiori cazzate a persone in difficoltà...ma alla lunga si viene fuori. 

Personalmente preferisco essere un maratoneta, che un centometrista.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Io*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo so.... Non mi è mai successo...
> Come detto, io mi son sempre sentito buono e bravo nella mia vicinanza di tempi addietro in varie situazioni..
> 
> Io sono sempre uscito "pulito" a me stesso, quando ho trombato..
> ...


Io son stato peggio di te,dicendo ad una ti amo,mentre pensavo ad un'altra...


----------



## Bender (6 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Eh Oscù,
> qua come te movi è sempre un tappeto de cazzi, come cadi cadi, sempre in culo la prendi.
> In tema di "essere se stessi" sono un coglionazzo da competizione ma alla fine il problema non è neanche quello.
> A me sembra che in giro ci sia tanta ma tanta gente con serissimi problemi (pure psichici), che ha perso il contatto con la realtà (uomini e donne eh?), che vuole vivere in un film, una soap, che vuole avere problemi e intrighi pure se non ci sono, perché altrimenti si annoia.
> ...


verde virtuale
mi ritrovo in tutto quello che scrivi


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Ross*



Ross ha detto:


> Caro Oscuro...ci si esalta nelle guerre.
> 
> Si possono perdere mille battaglie, masticare amaro a lungo, essere sopraffatti da infami capaci di raccontare le peggiori cazzate a persone in difficoltà...ma alla lunga si viene fuori.
> 
> Personalmente preferisco essere un maratoneta, che un centometrista.


Allora penso:dall'altra parte, c'è una donna,una persona,con la sua storia,il suo vissuto,le sue sofferenze,vale la pena mentire?vale la pena essere scorretti?meglio una buca,ma star meglio con se stessi....


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Eh Oscù,
> qua come te movi è sempre un tappeto de cazzi, come cadi cadi, sempre in culo la prendi.
> In tema di "essere se stessi" sono un coglionazzo da competizione ma alla fine il problema non è neanche quello.
> A me sembra che in giro ci sia tanta ma tanta gente con serissimi problemi (pure psichici), che ha perso il contatto con la realtà (uomini e donne eh?), che vuole vivere in un film, una soap, che vuole avere problemi e intrighi pure se non ci sono, perché altrimenti si annoia.
> ...


:rotfl:
E ma se fai il coglionazzo prendere nel culo un cazzo è la norma:rotfl:
Di te ho sempre pensato che cerchi cose belle,ma non ti tiri mai indietro...:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non sembra di aver scritto questo.
> Io ho scritto che gli uomini spesso usano il loro potere per arrivare al sesso,al contrario alcune donne usano il loro sesso per avere vantaggi in molti ambiti.Non mi pare dia ver scritto cose molto lontane dalla realtà.





banshee ha detto:


> si parla di millantare sentimenti ove non esistono da parte di uomini/donne al fine di ottenere o sesso o compagnia o gratificazione o lusinga del proprio narcisismo, etc..
> 
> e si parla del prezzo dell'onestà e del presentarsi per come si è rischiando un calcione sonoro..


Ma io non sono sicura di questa diffusa falsità. Mi sembra che si tratti più di abilità sociali, come chiedere come sta alla vicina di casa. La vicina sa che non sei preoccupata come per un parente. Ma ti risponde perché le fa piacere lo stesso.
Se a tante interessa scopare ma trovano cortese sentire parlare di sentimenti e se a tanti fa piacere dimostrare potere ma vogliono essere pagati in natura, per questi funziona il gioco delle parti di cui tutti sono consapevoli.
Quello che guardo con un po' più di diffidenza sono proprio i commenti cinici.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> verde virtuale
> mi ritrovo in tutto quello che scrivi


Ti ritrovi che il tuo culo è un parcheggio per cazzi non a pagamento?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io son stato peggio di te,dicendo ad una ti amo,mentre pensavo ad un'altra...


Ognuno immagino abbia i suoi "peggio".. Se si toglie un po di polvere e si mettono a lucido, dopo non si può che migliorare


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non sono sicura di questa diffusa falsità. Mi sembra che si tratti più di abilità sociali, come chiedere come sta alla vicina di casa. La vicina sa che non sei preoccupata come per un parente. Ma ti risponde perché le fa piacere lo stesso.
> Se a tante interessa scopare ma trovano cortese sentire parlare di sentimenti e se a tanti fa piacere dimostrare potere ma vogliono essere pagati in natura, per questi funziona il gioco delle parti di cui tutti sono consapevoli.
> Quello che guardo con un po' più di diffidenza sono proprio i commenti cinici.


Io non credo che chiedere alla vicina come sta,e dire un sacco di bugie ad una donna per portarsela a letto siano cose da mettere sullo stesso piano.:up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ognuno immagino abbia i suoi "peggio".. Se si toglie un po di polvere e si mettono a lucido, dopo non si può che migliorare


Ognuno i suoi fantasmi....


----------



## Ross (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora penso:dall'altra parte, c'è una donna,una persona,con la sua storia,il suo vissuto,le sue sofferenze,vale la pena mentire?vale la pena essere scorretti?meglio una buca,ma star meglio con se stessi....


Non per tutti funziona a questo modo.

_Dice che_...c'è gente che fa certe cose in modo automatico: importuna, rompe le palle, mente. 
Deve solo raggiungere il suo obiettivo, non conta il modo utilizzato per arrivare a dama.
Sa che entro breve passerà all'incasso e si arrabbia pure, quando il raccolto è misero.


----------



## brenin (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusate l'ot:ma che ne pensi della mustang 2.3 ecoboost?
> Se togliessero sto cazzo di bollo....io ho due fisse adesso:audi r8,e nissan skyline gt-r.Sulla mustang ho un mese per pensarci....


Oscuro non puoi mettermi la Mustang 2.3 con R8 e Nissan.... ci sono almeno 300 CV di differenza....

tra audi e nissan.... 100 volte Nissan.


----------



## Bender (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ritrovi che il tuo culo è un parcheggio per cazzi non a pagamento?


no quello no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
però conosco persone che dopo solo mezzora si sbugiardano da sole.
la migliore è stata una che diceva di aver letto un libro, io così inizio a farle notare quanto la storia sia tragica e alla fine spiazzante raccontandone alcune parti, mi ascolta e poi dice, mi spiace che tu abbia avuto un'infanzia così difficile:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
con altre ti vedi, più e più volte, ma non capisci se c'è interesse oppure no,alla fine sembra quasi di essere più soli di prima


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non credo che chiedere alla vicina come sta,e dire un sacco di bugie ad una donna per portarsela a letto siano cose da mettere sullo stesso piano.:up:


Ma quello che intendevo è che le bugie sono definite tali se l'ingannato ci crede. Ma chi vuoi che creda a "i tuoi occhi sono stelle che illuminano la notte della mia solitudine "? Una fa finta perché è più carino di  "togliti le mutande!" :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quello che intendevo è che le bugie sono definite tali se l'ingannato ci crede. Ma chi vuoi che creda a "i tuoi occhi sono stelle che illuminano la notte della mia solitudine "? Una fa finta perché è più carino di  "togliti le mutande!" :mexican::mexican:


Voglio dire che il Silvio mica credeva che la Minetti fosse innamorata perché gli diceva "Love of my  life " :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quello che intendevo è che le bugie sono definite tali se l'ingannato ci crede. Ma chi vuoi che creda a "i tuoi occhi sono stelle che illuminano la notte della mia solitudine "? Una fa finta perché è più carino di  "togliti le mutande!" :mexican::mexican:


Si 

O se ha "bisogno" di crederci


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ognuno i suoi fantasmi....


Si..


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non sono sicura di questa diffusa falsità. Mi sembra che si tratti più di abilità sociali, come chiedere come sta alla vicina di casa. La vicina sa che non sei preoccupata come per un parente. Ma ti risponde perché le fa piacere lo stesso.
> Se a tante interessa scopare ma trovano cortese sentire parlare di sentimenti e se a tanti fa piacere dimostrare potere ma vogliono essere pagati in natura, per questi funziona il gioco delle parti di cui tutti sono consapevoli.
> Quello che guardo con un po' più di diffidenza sono proprio i commenti cinici.


Ma tu parli di essere consapevoli e consenzienti. E allora è un gioco delle parti.
E se una delle due parti non è consapevole e consenziente ma ci crede e si fida?
Io non credo nella tua generalizzazione "tutti sono consapevoli".


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quello che intendevo è che le bugie sono definite tali se l'ingannato ci crede. Ma chi vuoi che creda a "i tuoi occhi sono stelle che illuminano la notte della mia solitudine "? Una fa finta perché è più carino di  "togliti le mutande!" :mexican::mexican:


Quindi se io parlo di sentimenti ad una donna solo per trombarmela e ci riesco è lei che se l'è cercata? A me questo sembra cinismo.


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio dire che il Silvio mica credeva che la Minetti fosse innamorata perché gli diceva "Love of my  life " :carneval:


questo è un esempio palesemente assurdo.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quello che intendevo è che le bugie sono definite tali se l'ingannato ci crede. Ma chi vuoi che creda a "i tuoi occhi sono stelle che illuminano la notte della mia solitudine "? Una fa finta perché è più carino di  "togliti le mutande!" :mexican::mexican:


Dare colpe all'ingannato mi sembra una forzatura.


----------



## Bender (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son stato peggio di te,dicendo ad una ti amo,mentre pensavo ad un'altra...


ecco,è di questo che ho paura


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> ecco,è di questo che ho paura


Ho sbagliato.Ma era un modo per continuare a vivere la mia vita...


----------



## Falcor (6 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Quindi se io parlo di sentimenti ad una donna solo per trombarmela e ci riesco è lei che se l'è cercata? A me questo sembra cinismo.


Verde per le bretelle. Allora sei anche tu un puccioso sotto sotto.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> Verde per le bretelle. Allora sei anche tu un puccioso sotto sotto.


Verde pure per me.


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora penso:dall'altra parte, c'è una donna,una persona,con la sua storia,il suo vissuto,le sue sofferenze,vale la pena mentire?vale la pena essere scorretti?meglio una buca,ma star meglio con se stessi....


non tutti hanno questa coerenza e questo senso del rispetto della persona, purtroppo


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Verde per le bretelle. Allora sei anche tu un puccioso sotto sotto.


No. Però un paio di regoline ce le ho anche io. Giusto per non sputarmi in faccia quando mi faccio la barba.


----------



## Falcor (6 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> No. Però un paio di regoline ce le ho anche io. Giusto per non sputarmi in faccia quando mi faccio la barba.


Dai ammettilo che sei un tenerone, ogni tanto le bretelle si posson togliere 

Quelle regoline ti fan onore ovviamente, meglio ottenere un rifiuto essendo chiari che un si mentendo secondo me.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> non tutti hanno questa coerenza e questo senso del rispetto della persona, purtroppo


Ivanl ma il gioco vale la candela?
Ingannare una donna per averne un profitto di natura sessuale ne vale la pena?
Tu ne fai giustamente una questione di rispetto,coerenza non saprei,alla fine essere troppo coerenti è sintomo di una rigidità mentale non idifferente.....


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dai ammettilo che sei un tenerone, ogni tanto le bretelle si posson togliere
> 
> Quelle regoline ti fan onore ovviamente, *meglio ottenere un rifiuto essendo chiari *che un si mentendo secondo me.


anche perchè essendo chiari i rifiuti non sono poi così frequenti, anzi... nonostante certe cazzate di luoghi comuni, le donne quasi sempre apprezzano la sincerità.


----------



## Bender (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato.Ma era un modo per continuare a vivere la mia vita...


come spiegarmi....
allora mettiamo che una persona sia molto legata ad una che è andata via, mettiamo poi che inizi a conoscerne un'altra che sembra che porti un po di serenità,pensi che col tempo lei diventi il centro dei tuoi pensieri,ma se non accade,se stai bene,ma pensi ancora all'altra;cosa fare andare avanti e darsi tempo e quanto e nel mentre,recitare una parte,sperando poi di non doverlo fare più


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Quindi se io parlo di sentimenti ad una donna solo per trombarmela e ci riesco è lei che se l'è cercata? A me questo sembra cinismo.


assolutamente sì.. e non solo. Questa è la visione arcaica che "è sempre colpa della donna"


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> anche perchè essendo chiari i rifiuti non sono poi così frequenti, anzi... nonostante certe cazzate di luoghi comuni, le donne quasi sempre apprezzano la sincerità.


Dipende pure da quanto gli piaci...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dare colpe all'ingannato mi sembra una forzatura.


ma infatti....quindi le "vittime" dei raggiri di Vanna Marchi e Nascimento Do Santos de La Suerte o come si chiamava :mexican: se la sono cercata? :rotfl:


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> assolutamente sì.. e non solo. Questa è la visione arcaica che "è sempre colpa della donna"


Quindi noi traditori maschi siamo nel giusto? Che figata...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> come spiegarmi....
> allora mettiamo che una persona sia molto legata ad una che è andata via, mettiamo poi che inizi a conoscerne un'altra che sembra che porti un po di serenità,pensi che col tempo lei diventi il centro dei tuoi pensieri,ma se non accade,se stai bene,ma pensi ancora all'altra;cosa fare andare avanti e darsi tempo e quanto e nel mentre,recitare una parte,sperando poi di non doverlo fare più


Ti ho già risposto infatti.Ti eri spiegato bene.Un modo sbagliato per continuare a vivere.
Non si può aspettare all'infinito che non tornerà.....


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quello che intendevo è che le bugie sono definite tali se l'ingannato ci crede. Ma chi vuoi che creda a "i tuoi occhi sono stelle che illuminano la notte della mia solitudine "? Una fa finta perché è più carino di  "togliti le mutande!" :mexican::mexican:


ma sui complimenti da Bacio Perugina ovvio... ma magari se mi sono appena lasciata e piango come una fontanella e sono emotivamente fragile e tu vuoi soltanto accedere ai miei orifizi più bui e per farlo fai finta che ti importi di e io ci credo n'è che sei proprio una bella persona e io "me la sono cercata"..


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Quindi noi traditori maschi siamo nel giusto? Che figata...


ah beh qui ho letto anche la teoria che tradite perché la donna circuisce, seduce e voi siete povere anime debbboli preda dei vostri bassi istinti.


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche perchè essendo chiari i rifiuti non sono poi così frequenti, anzi... nonostante certe cazzate di luoghi comuni, le donne quasi sempre apprezzano la sincerità.


vero


oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende pure da quanto gli piaci...:rotfl:



..e altrettanto vero.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende pure da quanto gli piaci...:rotfl:


Si 

Le donne apprezzano molto la sincerità di un fustacchione.... 

Se poi la sua sincerità lo porta a dir loro che le vuol trombare perché gran fiche, ancor più apprezzata 

Ci sarà tempo x risentirsi....


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ivanl ma il gioco vale la candela?
> Ingannare una donna per averne un profitto di natura sessuale ne vale la pena?
> Tu ne fai giustamente una questione di rispetto,coerenza non saprei,alla fine essere troppo coerenti è sintomo di una rigidità mentale non idifferente.....


per tanti vale; non e' difficile capire le fragilita' di una donna (ma anche un uomo, al converso) e darle(gli) cio' di cui in quel momento ha necessita; per ottenere il proprio tornaconto sessuale. 
Tanti lo fanno; io no e sono in pace con me stesso, rigidita' mentale compresa.


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dai ammettilo che sei un tenerone, ogni tanto le bretelle si posson togliere
> 
> Quelle regoline ti fan onore ovviamente, meglio ottenere un rifiuto essendo chiari che un si mentendo secondo me.


Se tolgo le bretelle poi mi cadono le braghe. A parte gli scherzi parlare di sentimenti quando non si provano è ignobile, perché dal momento che lo fai hai già intuito una debolezza della quale approfittarti. Quando hai davanti una donna forte certi discorsi hai paura di farlo anche quando sono veri.


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> assolutamente sì.. e non solo. Questa è la visione arcaica che "è sempre colpa della donna"


e' sempre colpa di chi fa finta di non vedere o di non capire per non rompere il giocattolo, piu' che altro


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> e' sempre colpa di chi fa finta di non vedere o di non capire per non rompere il giocattolo, piu' che altro


...non ho capito il nesso...


----------



## Falcor (6 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche perchè essendo chiari i rifiuti non sono poi così frequenti, anzi... nonostante certe cazzate di luoghi comuni, le donne quasi sempre apprezzano la sincerità.


Ti leggo e mi dico sempre che ho scelto la persona giusta come padre su sto forum  Però padre se ogni tanto allargassi il laccio del portamonete per dispensare un pò di conio non mi dispiacerebbe, mamma Cioppy pure non caccia na lira 



banshee ha detto:


> ma infatti....quindi le "vittime" dei raggiri di Vanna Marchi e Nascimento Do Santos de La Suerte o come si chiamava :mexican: se la sono cercata? :rotfl:


Il grande maestro di Vita Do Nascimiento :rotfl: Devo farmi i capelli come lui qualche volta, [MENTION=6759]Pesca[/MENTION] dici che starei bene biondo?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> per tanti vale; non e' difficile capire le fragilita' di una donna (ma anche un uomo, al converso) e darle(gli) cio' di cui in quel momento ha necessita; per ottenere il proprio tornaconto sessuale.
> Tanti lo fanno; io no e sono in pace con me stesso, rigidita' mentale compresa.


Per tanti vale?
Ok,perchè?
Sei stronzo?sei insicuro?o magari hai paura di star solo?
Perchè siamo tutti d'accordo che il mentire è una cosa discutibile,forse è brutta anche la paura di restar soli,di non essere accettati,di non piacere per quello che si è.
Non vogliono essere giustificazioni....cerco solo di capire....


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*SI*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Si
> 
> Le donne apprezzano molto la sincerità di un fustacchione....
> 
> ...


Messa su questo piano,potrebbero restare indifferenti alla sincerità di uno che non gli piace però...o no?Quanto è legato al paicere tutto sto discorso poi?


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...non ho capito il nesso...


intendo: se e' ben evidente che tutti gli atteggiamenti verso di te sono rivolti ad un unico fine, ma fai finta di niente perche', se frenassi, ti verrebbero a mancare le conferme a cui tieni tanto, se poi succede qualcosa e' ben colpa tua.
Non so se mi sono spiegato...


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per tanti vale?
> Ok,perchè?
> Sei stronzo?sei insicuro?o magari hai paura di star solo?
> Perchè siamo tutti d'accordo che il mentire è una cosa discutibile,forse è brutta anche la paura di restar soli,di non essere accettati,di non piacere per quello che si è.
> Non vogliono essere giustificazioni....cerco solo di capire....


Per quella che e' la mia esperienza, semplicemente sei stronzo. Hai visto qualcosa che vuoi ottenere e cerchi di averla fregandotene di tutto il resto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma tu parli di essere consapevoli e consenzienti. E allora è un gioco delle parti.
> E se una delle due parti non è consapevole e consenziente ma ci crede e si fida?
> Io non credo nella tua generalizzazione "tutti sono consapevoli".





Heathcliff ha detto:


> Quindi se io parlo di sentimenti ad una donna solo per trombarmela e ci riesco è lei che se l'è cercata? A me questo sembra cinismo.


Io so che a 16 o 18 anni mi dicevano che ero bella come una rosa appena colta e ridevo tanto tanto!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> come spiegarmi....
> allora mettiamo che una persona sia molto legata ad una che è andata via, mettiamo poi che inizi a conoscerne un'altra che sembra che porti un po di serenità,pensi che col tempo lei diventi il centro dei tuoi pensieri,ma se non accade,se stai bene,ma pensi ancora all'altra;cosa fare andare avanti e darsi tempo e quanto e nel mentre,recitare una parte,sperando poi di non doverlo fare più


 E questo scoop ce lo dici così.


----------



## Pesca (6 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ti leggo e mi dico sempre che ho scelto la persona giusta come padre su sto forum  Però padre se ogni tanto allargassi il laccio del portamonete per dispensare un pò di conio non mi dispiacerebbe, mamma Cioppy pure non caccia na lira
> 
> 
> 
> Il grande maestro di Vita Do Nascimiento :rotfl: Devo farmi i capelli come lui qualche volta, [MENTION=6759]Pesca[/MENTION] dici che starei bene biondo?


Magari con qualche striatura di verde [emoji23] . [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] , lascia perdere il biondo , punta sul blu[emoji5]


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> Per quella che e' la mia esperienza, semplicemente sei stronzo. Hai visto qualcosa che vuoi ottenere e cerchi di averla fregandotene di tutto il resto.


Ottengo qualcosa che poi una volta sgamato perderò?che pena.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io so che a 16 o 18 anni mi dicevano che ero bella come una rosa appena colta e ridevo tanto tanto!


Conosci un uomo interessante e incominci a frequentarlo.
Ti dice che è separato ok?
Dopo mesi di frequantazione scopri che vive ancora con la moglie,e ha pure un'altra donna.
La stronza sei tu che ci hai creduto?


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma sui complimenti da Bacio Perugina ovvio... ma magari se mi sono appena lasciata e piango come una fontanella e sono emotivamente fragile e tu vuoi soltanto accedere ai miei orifizi più bui e per farlo fai finta che ti importi di e io ci credo n'è che sei proprio una bella persona e io "me la sono cercata"..


Quella è gente estremamente violenta.
E' gente che mi fa schifo al cazzo.
E' gente che deve svegliarsi e guardarsi allo specchio la mattina e ripetersi "fai schifo".
Altro che povere donnette che se la sono cercata, purtroppo esistono uomini di merda che solo perchè non sanno dove svuotare le palle tentano l'approccio in maniera indegna, indefinita e random perchè prima o poi quella che ci casca per X motivi la trovano. E a me spiace per queste donne. Perchè se ti trovi me davanti ti becchi un fanculo, una risata in faccia e un'immonda presa per i fondelli perchè non c'ho niente di meglio da fare e vedere la pochezza umana a volte mi fa sorridere e divertire, ma se ti trovi davanti quella appunto emotivamente fragile, che magari ci casca, sei uno schifoso e una merda. Ma una merda vera.
E pure donne che si mettono contro altre donne ripetendo "se l'è cercata", ma che grandissima stronzata.
Così ho deliberato, torno a lavorare perchè sti discorsi mi fanno vomitare ed è meglio che mi eclissi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma sui complimenti da Bacio Perugina ovvio... ma magari se mi sono appena lasciata e piango come una fontanella e sono emotivamente fragile e tu vuoi soltanto accedere ai miei orifizi più bui e per farlo fai finta che ti importi di e io ci credo n'è che sei proprio una bella persona e io "me la sono cercata"..


"Te la sei cercata " non mi sono sognata  di dirlo né di pensarlo. Né di dare responsabilità alle vittime di qualsiasi sopruso. 
È chiaro che ci sono casi del genere, ma li penso abbastanza rari, anche perché non tutte scopano quando piangono.


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ottengo qualcosa che poi una volta sgamato perderò?che pena.


concordo, ma intanto hai ottenuto quel che volevi. Se non era nient'altro, hai comunque vinto


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> concordo, ma intanto hai ottenuto quel che volevi. Se non era nient'altro, hai comunque vinto


Vinto la battaglia di uno svuotamente di coglioni.
Ma la guerra di finire a fare la figura dello schifoso no. Per quello c'è tempo.


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vinto la battaglia di uno svuotamente di coglioni.
> Ma la guerra di finire a fare la figura dello schifoso no. Per quello c'è tempo.


Non credo che la cosa possa sconvolgere troppo chi e' abituato a non rispettare il prossimo.


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Te la sei cercata " non mi sono sognata  di dirlo né di pensarlo. Né di dare responsabilità alle vittime di qualsiasi sopruso.
> È chiaro che ci sono casi del genere, ma li penso abbastanza rari, anche perché non tutte scopano quando piangono.


ah non dirlo a me guarda :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: io rifiutavo perfino gli abbracci degli amici post rottura..

io non parlo né di soprusi ma tantomeno di complimenti tipo "hai mai pensato di fare l'attrice?" (mi riferisco al tuo post della bellezza della rosa), mi riferisco ai casi in cui ci si pone in perfetta e consapevole malafede nei confronti di un altro/a per ottenere qualcosa, che sia sesso, considerazione, gratificazione o aiuto millantando cose che non ci sono.


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non credo che la cosa possa sconvolgere troppo chi e' abituato a non rispettare il prossimo.


Io auspico la morte sociale per individui simili.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conosci un uomo interessante e incominci a frequentarlo.
> Ti dice che è separato ok?
> Dopo mesi di frequantazione scopri che vive ancora con la moglie,e ha pure un'altra donna.
> La stronza sei tu che ci hai creduto?


Boh io verifico il secondo giorno. E l'ha fatto un'amica di mia figlia ventiduenne. 
Io penso che spesso ci sia superficialità rispetto ai propri sentimenti. Si frequenta qualcuno pensando di non farsi coinvolgere e quindi non interessa granché se la persona è libera o no.
E questo succede a uomini e donne di tutte le età. Altrimenti non ci sarebbero i casi di Emrik, feather e stellina.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> Non credo che la cosa possa sconvolgere troppo chi e' abituato a non rispettare il prossimo.


E su questo hai dannatamente ragione.Non agirebbe in certi modi dall'inizio.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh io verifico il secondo giorno. E l'ha fatto un'amica di mia figlia ventiduenne.
> Io penso che spesso ci sia superficialità rispetto ai propri sentimenti. Si frequenta qualcuno pensando di non farsi coinvolgere e quindi non interessa granché se la persona è libera o no.
> E questo succede a uomini e donne di tutte le età. Altrimenti non ci sarebbero i casi di Emrik, feather e stellina.


Verifichi quando è possibile verificare.
E quando scopri dia ver dato la fiducia alla persona sbagliata cosa fai?


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende pure da quanto gli piaci...:rotfl:


beh un rospo sincero ha poche probabilità... ma non ne avrebbe neanche mentendo :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah non dirlo a me guarda :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: io rifiutavo perfino gli abbracci degli amici post rottura..
> 
> io non parlo né di soprusi ma tantomeno di complimenti tipo "hai mai pensato di fare l'attrice?" (mi riferisco al tuo post della bellezza della rosa), mi riferisco ai casi in cui ci si pone in perfetta e consapevole malafede nei confronti di un altro/a per ottenere qualcosa, che sia sesso, considerazione, gratificazione o aiuto millantando cose che non ci sono.


Può essere che pensiate a casi che non ho avuto occasione di conoscere.
Certamente è diffusa la vigliaccheria che porta a iniziare una relazione e portarla avanti senza il giusto entusiasmo. È questo mi sembra molto più frequente.


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere che pensiate a casi che non ho avuto occasione di conoscere.
> Certamente è diffusa la vigliaccheria che porta a iniziare una relazione e portarla avanti senza il giusto entusiasmo. È questo mi sembra molto più frequente.


non ho capito il nesso.....


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Se tolgo le bretelle poi mi cadono le braghe. *A parte gli scherzi parlare di sentimenti quando non si provano è ignobile, perché dal momento che lo fai hai già intuito una debolezza della quale approfittarti. *Quando hai davanti una donna forte certi discorsi hai paura di farlo anche quando sono veri.


Si, è da vere merde.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Verifichi quando è possibile verificare.
> E quando scopri dia ver dato la fiducia alla persona sbagliata cosa fai?


Beh io sono andata dall'avvocato.


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Te la sei cercata " non mi sono sognata  di dirlo né di pensarlo. Né di dare responsabilità alle vittime di qualsiasi sopruso.
> È chiaro che ci sono casi del genere, ma li penso abbastanza rari, anche perché non tutte scopano quando piangono.


mamma mia che volgarità.  Se questo post l'avesse scritto un uomo sarebbe partito un linciaggio.  Scopano quando piangono?  Complimenti madame. Comunque a leggere qui non mi sembrano rari i casi di persone che ingenuamente hanno creduto a qualcuno quando parlava loro di sentimenti per poi scoprire che non c'era nulla di vero.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ti leggo e mi dico sempre che ho scelto la persona giusta come padre su sto forum  Però padre se ogni tanto allargassi il laccio del portamonete per dispensare un pò di conio non mi dispiacerebbe, mamma Cioppy pure non caccia na lira


Figlio mio, in verità ti dico... c'è il bancomat rotto, il terremoto, le cavallette... :carneval:


----------



## Ross (6 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io auspico la morte sociale per individui simili.



Metto la mascherina e ne accoppo uno a notte.

Sono il tuo eroe preferito? 



ODIO questi soggetti, con viva forza e furiosissimo sdegno.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non ho capito il nesso.....


Voglio dire che è pieno di persone che si mettono insieme senza essere davvero innamorate perché hanno bisogno di una relazione (un po' quello che dicevate rispetto a bisogno di sesso, considerazione, affetto, ascolto) e poi faticano a trovare il coraggio di uscirne.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh io sono andata dall'avvocato.


Cioè, tu hai incontrato un uomo che ti ha detto dell bugie,e quando le hai scoperte sei andata dall'avvocato?permettimi a fare cosa?
Raccontare cazzate non è un reato,scusa ma non ti seguo.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Messa su questo piano,potrebbero restare indifferenti alla sincerità di uno che non gli piace però...o no?Quanto è legato al paicere tutto sto discorso poi?


Se è una sincerità scomoda o ppco utile x chi la riceve, diciamo che la reazione potrebbe non essere di commossa aammirazione, tu come la vedi?


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio dire che è pieno di persone che si mettono insieme senza essere davvero innamorate perché hanno bisogno di una relazione (un po' quello che dicevate rispetto a bisogno di sesso, considerazione, affetto, ascolto) e poi faticano a trovare il coraggio di uscirne.


 ma il discorso era tutt'altro.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*SI*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Se è una sincerità scomoda o ppco utile x chi la riceve, diciamo che la reazione potrebbe non essere di commovente aammirazione, tu come la vedi?


La questione è che la sincerità di chi non ci piace ha un valore relativo perchè comunque non ci piace.
Quindi la sincerità,in questo caso parlerei di onestà,ci viene riconosciuta solo quando in qualche modo c'è un interesse.....
Quando c'è proprio l'attrazione,dell'onestà ce ne dimentichiamo pure.....!Non so se son stato chiaro.
Personalmente anche se una mi attizza per me conta molto l'onestà....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cioè, tu hai incontrato un uomo che ti ha detto dell bugie,e quando le hai scoperte sei andata dall'avvocato?permettimi a fare cosa?
> Raccontare cazzate non è un reato,scusa ma non ti seguo.


 Mi hai detto tu di personalizzare e a me è successo di credere solo a mio marito da cui mi sono subito separata. 
Altri casi non mi sono capitati. Quelle modalità di approccio le ho sempre trovate ridicole, più che false.
Però mi viene il dubbio che parliate di casi concreti che non conosco.
Anche la tecnica del conte ha funzionato con poche e non credo che sia una cosa diffusa. Ovviamente sto parlando di ciò che so, molto poco.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ma il discorso era tutt'altro.


L'ho detto subito che non ho capito.
A me sembra che parliate di situazioni da seduttori di provincia anni '60.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> La questione è che la sincerità di chi non ci piace ha un valore relativo perchè comunque non ci piace.
> Quindi la sincerità,in questo caso parlerei di onestà,ci viene riconosciuta solo quando in qualche modo c'è un interesse.....
> Quando c'è proprio l'attrazione,dell'onestà ce ne dimentichiamo pure.....!Non so se son stato chiaro.
> Personalmente anche se una mi attizza per me conta molto l'onestà....


Sei stato chiarissimo

Ma come vedi, se esplodi questi lucidi concetti ne uscirà che "sincerità" o "onestà" sono valori "subordinati" ad altro...

E se "altro" viene a mancare, questi valori diventano un po trasparenti, all'occhio esterno


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai detto tu di personalizzare e a me è successo di credere solo a mio marito da cui mi sono subito separata.
> Altri casi non mi sono capitati. Quelle modalità di approccio le ho sempre trovate ridicole, più che false.
> Però mi viene il dubbio che parliate di casi concreti che non conosco.
> Anche la tecnica del conte ha funzionato con poche e non credo che sia una cosa diffusa. Ovviamente sto parlando di ciò che so, molto poco.


Ma di quali modalità di approccio ridicole parli?


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> La questione è che la sincerità di chi non ci piace ha un valore relativo perchè comunque non ci piace.
> Quindi la sincerità,in questo caso parlerei di onestà,ci viene riconosciuta solo quando in qualche modo c'è un interesse.....
> Quando c'è proprio l'attrazione,dell'onestà ce ne dimentichiamo pure.....!Non so se son stato chiaro.
> Personalmente anche se una mi attizza per me conta molto l'onestà....


Io personalmente mi sarei anche rotto il cazzo di essere "un signore", una bella personcina onesta e di prenderlo nel culo. Sto seriamente valutando se non sia meglio sbattersene del prossimo. Mi pare si viva meglio...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai detto tu di personalizzare e a me è successo di credere solo a mio marito da cui mi sono subito separata.
> Altri casi non mi sono capitati. Quelle modalità di approccio le ho sempre trovate ridicole, più che false.
> Però mi viene il dubbio che parliate di casi concreti che non conosco.
> Anche la tecnica del conte ha funzionato con poche e non credo che sia una cosa diffusa. Ovviamente sto parlando di ciò che so, molto poco.


Guarda non sto parlando di nessun caso specifico.E mi sembra strano che non ti risulti comune il raccontare bugie da parte di certi uomini  per portarsi a letto una donna,purtoppo accade spesso.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Sei stato chiarissimo
> 
> Ma come vedi, se esplodi questi lucidi concetti ne uscirà che "sincerità" o "onestà" sono valori "subordinati" ad altro...
> 
> E se "altro" viene a mancare, questi valori diventano un po trasparenti, all'occhio esterno


Conclusione triste,ma giusta.


----------



## ologramma (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma sui complimenti da Bacio Perugina ovvio... ma magari se mi sono appena lasciata e piango come una fontanella e sono emotivamente fragile e tu vuoi soltanto accedere ai* miei orifizi più bui *e per farlo fai finta che ti importi di e io ci credo n'è che sei proprio una bella persona e io "me la sono cercata"..


milady che brutte espressioni usi per quelle parti così speciali di voi donne che piacciono tanto a noi


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ma di quali modalità di approccio ridicole parli?





oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda non sto parlando di nessun caso specifico.E mi sembra strano che non ti risulti comune il raccontare bugie da parte di certi uomini  per portarsi a letto una donna,purtoppo accade spesso.


Io ho esperienza di finto e non credibile innamoramento a cui non so chi possa credere.
Non so di cosa stiate parlando voi.


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho detto subito che non ho capito.
> A me sembra che parliate di situazioni da seduttori di provincia anni '60.


non so se hai una figlia. Però se tu la avessi e lei frequentasse uno e dopo un po' questo le parlasse di provare sentimenti le diresti che è una situazione da seduttore di provincia?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Ivanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> Io personalmente mi sarei anche rotto il cazzo di essere "un signore", una bella personcina onesta e di prenderlo nel culo. Sto seriamente valutando se non sia meglio sbattersene del prossimo. Mi pare si viva meglio...


:rotfl:Ti conosco poco,ma son sicuro che proprio non ci riusciresti ad essere una merda.:up:
Si vive meglio da merda se ci nasci da merda.Se nasci altro e diventi merda,hai la consapevolezza interiore di comportarti di merda...quindi stai male...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> milady che brutte espressioni usi per quelle parti così speciali di voi donne che piacciono tanto a noi


era volutamente sarcastico :blank:


----------



## Ross (6 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io personalmente mi sarei anche rotto il cazzo di essere "un signore", una bella personcina onesta e di prenderlo nel culo. Sto seriamente valutando se non sia meglio sbattersene del prossimo. Mi pare si viva meglio...



E' il triste percorso che sto valutando di intraprendere anche io. 
Se arrivo a pentirmi di essermi comportato bene fino ad oggi, la conclusione è presto detta: alla prossima occasione probabilmente eviterò di agire secondo coscienza.

Mi pare che a metterlo in culo si stia meglio che a prenderlo...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Olo*



ologramma ha detto:


> milady che brutte espressioni usi per quelle parti così speciali di voi donne che piacciono tanto a noi


ban è vicina ad oscuro....non poteva essè diversamente..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho esperienza di finto e non credibile innamoramento a cui non so chi possa credere.
> Non so di cosa stiate parlando voi.


per quanto mi riguarda anche nel caso di finto e non credibile innamoramento, per me chi lo finge è un disonesto e viscido comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> non so se hai una figlia. Però se tu la avessi e lei frequentasse uno e dopo un po' questo le parlasse di provare sentimenti le diresti che è una situazione da seduttore di provincia?


Non dubito che gli uomini provino sentimenti. Se non sono quelli millantati si capisce dal comportamento e lei si regolerà in base ai suoi sentimenti e bisogni.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io personalmente mi sarei anche rotto il cazzo di essere "un signore", una bella personcina onesta e di prenderlo nel culo. *Sto seriamente valutando se non sia meglio sbattersene del prossimo.* *Mi pare si viva meglio.*..


A parte che se non sei stronzo dentro, non ci riuscirai mai  ma poi, non sono per niente convinto che si viva meglio, è solo un pessimo luogo comune.


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> ban è vicina ad oscuro....non poteva essè diversamente..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


dici che se continuo così divento come te?

wow non metterò mai più i tacchi, eddaje :victory: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ti conosco poco,ma son sicuro che proprio non ci riusciresti ad essere una merda.:up:
> Si vive meglio da merda se ci nasci da merda.Se nasci altro e diventi merda,hai la consapevolezza interiore di comportarti di merda...quindi stai male...


quindi, si continua a prenderlo in quel posto fieri della propria onesta'? Non so cosa faccia stare peggio.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dubito che gli uomini provino sentimenti. *Se non sono quelli millantati si capisce dal comportamento* e lei si regolerà in base ai suoi sentimenti e bisogni.


Sono d'accordo, le parole non suffragate dalle azioni durano solo quanto l'occhio di chi guarda vuole che durino.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dubito che gli uomini provino sentimenti. Se non sono quelli millantati si capisce dal comportamento e lei si regolerà in base ai suoi sentimenti e bisogni.


Oggi mi hai sorpreso.
Da sempre ti vedo in difesa delle donne se c'è un contenzioso con gli uomini  ovviamente.Oggi sembra quasi che tu stia difendendo gli uomini....!:up:


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> A parte che se non sei stronzo dentro, non ci riuscirai mai  ma poi, non sono per niente convinto che si viva meglio, è solo un pessimo luogo comune.


Per quel che e' la mia esperienza, vivono meglio.


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dubito che gli uomini provino sentimenti. Se non sono quelli millantati si capisce dal comportamento e lei si regolerà in base ai suoi sentimenti e bisogni.


e se dopo qualche mese scopre che questo diceva le stesse cose a un'altra e ci sta male tu la ridicolizzi o se ti capita a tiro il tizio gli pianti un calcio nel culo?


----------



## Falcor (6 Luglio 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Magari con qualche striatura di verde [emoji23] . @_Falcor_ , lascia perdere il biondo , punta sul blu[emoji5]


Il blu l'ho già provato, ora voglio il biondo 



Heathcliff ha detto:


> non so se hai una figlia. Però se tu la avessi e lei frequentasse uno e dopo un po' questo le parlasse di provare sentimenti le diresti che è una situazione da seduttore di provincia?


Oggi mi stai facendo emozionare, mi sto davvero ricredendo su di te, e credimi non sono sarcastico, forse ho avuto fretta nel giudicarti un bretellato, ma sei anche puccioserrimo


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, le parole non suffragate dalle azioni durano solo quanto l'occhio di chi guarda vuole che durino.


perfetto.


----------



## ologramma (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> ban è vicina ad oscuro....non poteva essè diversamente..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


lo so ma dato che sono della vecchia guardia quelle parole sulla bocca dolce  di una fanciulla mi fanno ammosciare e sai di cosa dico.
Un mio amico , per ritornare in tema , ne ha raccontato di cazzate , per portarsi a letto parecchie ragazze e signore quindi si che noi mentiamo per raggiungere il solito scopo sembra la tacca che si faceva sulle pistole o sugli aerei per contare le conquiste o gli abbattimenti


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, le parole non suffragate dalle azioni durano solo quanto l'occhio di chi guarda vuole che durino.


e se le azioni sono concordi con le parole ma sono finte anche esse?

il mio collega del "il cuore a una il cazzo a tutte" è meravigliosamente il principe azzurro in tutto e per tutto con la moglie, fatto salvo portarsi a letto qualsiasi donna disponibile nel suo raggio d'azione. e con ogni donna con cui si interfaccia è superbo.

quindi la moglie che lo guarda com'è? una persona raggirata o non vuole vedere?


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Il blu l'ho già provato, ora voglio il biondo
> 
> 
> 
> Oggi mi stai facendo emozionare, mi sto davvero ricredendo su di te, e credimi non sono sarcastico, forse ho avuto fretta nel giudicarti un bretellato, ma sei anche puccioserrimo


Non esagerare. Comunque c'era prima Skorpio.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*No*



ivanl ha detto:


> quindi, si continua a prenderlo in quel posto fieri della propria onesta'? Non so cosa faccia stare peggio.


Ivanl,la questione secondo me è un'altra.TU sei nato con certi valori,disconoscerli non te li farebbe perdere.Quindi vivresti in conflitto con te stesso,secondo me.
Chi nasce na merda,si comporta di merda,quindi agisce fisiologicamente di merda,è il suo agire naturale,quindi non ne avvertirà minimamente il peso.
Ora prenderlo in culo non è piacevole,son d'accordo.
Ma non è che per non prenderlo in culo devo metterlo al culo ad altri......
Quindi l'equilibrio perfetto sarebbe:evitare di piazzarlo al culo ad altri,e cercare di non farsi profanare violentemente il proprio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Io sto in equilibrio....nonostante le mie fisse per il culo...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io so che a 16 o 18 anni mi dicevano che ero bella come una rosa appena colta e ridevo tanto tanto!


Prescindendo dalla rosa, confermo (anche se di qualche anno più grande) la bellissima ragazza


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> Il blu l'ho già provato, ora voglio il biondo
> 
> 
> 
> Oggi mi stai facendo emozionare, mi sto davvero ricredendo su di te, e credimi non sono sarcastico, forse ho avuto fretta nel giudicarti un bretellato, ma sei anche puccioserrimo


Ti emozioni facile...:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ivanl,la questione secondo me è un'altra.TU sei nato con certi valori,disconoscerli non te li farebbe perdere.Quindi vivresti in conflitto con te stesso,secondo me.
> Chi nasce na merda,si comporta di merda,quindi agisce fisiologicamente di merda,è il suo agire naturale,quindi non ne avvertirà minimamente il peso.
> Ora prenderlo in culo non è piacevole,son d'accordo.
> Ma non è che per non prenderlo in culo devo metterlo al culo ad altri......
> ...


Hai perfettamente ragione, su tutto. Ma non sempre questo equilibrio si riesce a mantenere (tuo malgrado) e, allora, addio ampolla.
Che amarezza.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> e se le azioni sono concordi con le parole ma sono finte anche esse?
> 
> il mio collega del "il cuore a una il cazzo a tutte" è meravigliosamente il principe azzurro in tutto e per tutto con la moglie, fatto salvo portarsi a letto qualsiasi donna disponibile nel suo raggio d'azione. e con ogni donna con cui si interfaccia è superbo.
> 
> quindi la moglie che lo guarda com'è? una persona raggirata o non vuole vedere?


Ci vuole un po' più di pazienza... più un bugiardo è abile, più attenzione e tempo ci vogliono per smascherarlo  Ma "in tutto e per tutto" è un'utopia nella bugia, per quanto attente le merde il pavimento lo sporcano sempre.


----------



## Falcor (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti emozioni facile...:rotfl:


Tranquillo gelosone, sai che amo solo te 

Moglie ( [MENTION=6759]Pesca[/MENTION] ) spero tu non sia gelosa dell'amore mio e di oscuro ma non possiamo nasconderlo ancora a lungo


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ci vuole un po' più di pazienza... più un bugiardo è abile, più attenzione e tempo ci vogliono per smascherarlo  Ma "in tutto e per tutto" è un'utopia nella bugia, per quanto attente le merde il pavimento lo sporcano sempre.


E quando si arriva a vedere come si fa?
Si aspetta? Si sbugiarda? Ci si gioca malignamente come il gatto col topo? Che si fa?
Perchè io sarei per il divertirmi...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> e se dopo qualche mese scopre che questo diceva le stesse cose a un'altra e ci sta male tu la ridicolizzi o se ti capita a tiro il tizio gli pianti un calcio nel culo?


Mi domando come da quello che ho scritto si sia potuto dedurre non solo cose che non ho scritto, ma sono lontanissime dal mio sentire.
Io penso che (al di là di tradimenti che ho ben vissuto e che sono stati reiterati e gravi) in ogni relazione entrambi abbiano dei bisogni che li portano, a seconda del carattere ed educazione, a esaltare o minimizzare i sentimenti. 
Sono sempre stata certa che il primo motivo di avvicinamento nascesse dell'attrazione fisica e non ci ho mai trovato nulla di sbagliato. Il resto si sviluppa gradualmente e non in eguale misura. La persona che è più coinvolta sentimentalmente normalmente ne è consapevole e sono proprio i sentimenti che la portano a voler credere che siano ricambiati nella stessa misura.
Se invece volete farmi sapere che gli uomini non provano sentimenti e fingono per mesi e anni solo per sesso fatico a crederci.


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ci vuole un po' più di pazienza... più un bugiardo è abile, più attenzione e tempo ci vogliono per smascherarlo  Ma in tutto e per tutto è un'utopia nella bugia, le merde il pavimento lo sporcano sempre.


e sono d'accordo, ma quando e se lei lo scoprirà è lei boccalona che c'ha creduto o lui è uno stronzo?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*SI*



ivanl ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, su tutto. Ma non sempre questo equilibrio si riesce a mantenere (tuo malgrado) e, allora, addio ampolla.
> Che amarezza.


Se devo scegliere fra la mia ampolla e la tua...perdonami,salvo la mia.:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se invece volete farmi sapere che gli uomini non provano sentimenti e fingono per mesi e anni solo per sesso fatico a crederci.


Credici e pure senza troppe domande.


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> e sono d'accordo, ma quando e se lei lo scoprirà è lei boccalona che c'ha creduto o lui è uno stronzo?


50-50


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se devo scegliere fra la mia ampolla e la tua...perdonami,salvo la mia.:rotfl:


appunto, vedi, allora?


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E quando si arriva a vedere come si fa?
> Si aspetta? Si sbugiarda? Ci si gioca malignamente come il gatto col topo? Che si fa?
> Perchè io sarei per il divertirmi...


eh... lì dipende dal carattere, io ad esempio sarei per il vaffanculo e il taglio secco... se di colpo mi scoprissi accanto una stronza bugiarda non riuscirei mica tanto a divertirmi :singleeye: Ma ripeto, dipende da come sei!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Credici e pure senza troppe domande.


 Tu sei così ? Oscuro ? No? E allora? Chi sono questi uomini? Non vale Pietro Maso.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> e sono d'accordo, ma quando e se lei lo scoprirà è lei boccalona che c'ha creduto o lui è uno stronzo?


Lui uno stronzo! Mai e poi mai metterò vittima e colpevole sullo stesso piano. Sempre però che lei non ignori, come in tanti fanno, l'evidenza palese e voglia tenere gli occhi e le orecchie chiuse... perchè allora se si resta accanto per anni ad uno stronzo manifesto, la corte non può assolvere... al massimo le attenuanti  
Anche così però, la vera colpa è sempre di chi offende e non di chi subisce.


----------



## Ross (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei così ? Oscuro ? No? E allora? Chi sono questi uomini? Non vale Pietro Maso.



Si dice il peccato ma non il peccatore...


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh... lì dipende dal carattere, io ad esempio sarei per il vaffanculo e il taglio secco... se di colpo mi scoprissi accanto una stronza bugiarda non riuscirei mica tanto a divertirmi :singleeye: Ma ripeto, dipende da come sei!


Quando ci sei dentro è devastante. L'unica cosa da fare e che credo venga naturale fare è appunto tagliare, sparire, mandare affanculo senza se nè ma.
Ma se tu fossi vicino a una persona "vittima" di personaggi simili? Che faresti tu da esterno, da amico e da uomo cazzuto?
Io lo so che tu consiglieresti di tagliare e ci sta, ma per i fatti tuoi chi si è palesato merda non lo esporresti al pubblico ludibrio? Non vorresti evitare, avendo vista la sofferenza nella persona a te vicina, che altra gente possa cascarci?
Non so, il punto è anche questo. L'essere spettatori di una vicenda in cui c'è merda fresca e l'esserne protagonisti.
La situazione è la stessa, il vissuto diverso, le reazioni ancora più diverse.


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei così ? Oscuro ? No? E allora? Chi sono questi uomini? Non vale Pietro Maso.


Se tanto ti interessa, ti posso mandare la fotocopia della sua carta d'identita'


----------



## Ross (6 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lui uno stronzo! Mai e poi mai metterò vittima e colpevole sullo stesso piano. Sempre però che lei non ignori, come in tanti fanno, l'evidenza palese e voglia tenere gli occhi e le orecchie chiuse... perchè allora se si resta accanto per anni ad uno stronzo manifesto, la corte non può assolvere... al massimo le attenuanti
> Anche così però, la vera colpa è sempre di chi offende e non di chi subisce.


A conti fatti chi se ne va col grugno rotto è la vittima.
Lo stronzo di turno cosa perde? La chiavata del momento...

Non c'è molta consolazione.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> appunto, vedi, allora?


Salvo la mia,nn mi prendo la tua però...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> 50-50


non sono per niente d'accordo  sarà che conosco il soggetto e la situazione...



Nobody ha detto:


> Lui uno stronzo! Mai e poi mai metterò vittima e colpevole sullo stesso piano. Sempre però che lei non ignori, come in tanti fanno, l'evidenza palese e voglia tenere gli occhi e le orecchie chiuse... perchè allora se si resta accanto per anni ad uno stronzo manifesto, la corte non può assolvere... al massimo le attenuanti
> Anche così però, la vera colpa è sempre di chi offende e non di chi subisce.


concordo :up:


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Salvo la mia,nn mi prendo la tua però...:rotfl:


la differenza e' chiara. Ma come si fa? Molli tutto? E i figli?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Conclusione triste,ma giusta.


basta rapportarcisi con serenità... sia verso l'esterno, che dentro di se

Io sono consapevole che quando ho adulato o "coccolato" ero in guerra.. e avevo un interesse.. 

e mica parlo solo e soltanto di letto... 

infatti ora non mi esce dalla bocca più un complimento che sia uno, verso una donna che conosco.. 

è pià facile uno schiaffo... o una scrollata vigorosa e cinica..

meglio togliersi tutti i viveri.. dopo essersi resi conto di aver riempito troppo la propria bocca... 

in modo inopinato.. e "interessato".. benchè con l'attenuante dell'inconsapevolezza di se.

anche la pace costa, non è gratis


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*E*



ivanl ha detto:


> la differenza e' chiara. Ma come si fa? Molli tutto? E i figli?


Ivanl quando ci sono figli in mezzo,io mi fermo.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando ci sei dentro è devastante. L'unica cosa da fare e che credo venga naturale fare è appunto tagliare, sparire, mandare affanculo senza se nè ma.
> Ma se tu fossi vicino a una persona "vittima" di personaggi simili? Che faresti tu da esterno, da amico e da uomo cazzuto?
> *Io lo so che tu consiglieresti di tagliare e ci sta, ma per i fatti tuoi chi si è palesato merda non lo esporresti al pubblico ludibrio? Non vorresti evitare, avendo vista la sofferenza nella persona a te vicina, che altra gente possa cascarci?*
> Non so, il punto è anche questo. L'essere spettatori di una vicenda in cui c'è merda fresca e l'esserne protagonisti.
> La situazione è la stessa, il vissuto diverso, le reazioni ancora più diverse.


Bella domanda... beh sicuramente cercherei di evitare che qualche altra donna amica mia ci cascasse. però per esperienza, certi consigli spesso subiscono l'effetto contrario con voi donne


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> basta rapportarcisi con serenità... sia verso l'esterno, che dentro di se
> 
> Io sono consapevole che quando ho adulato o "coccolato" ero in guerra.. e avevo un interesse..
> 
> ...


Ho la sensazione,e non parlo di me e di te,che sto 3d stia andando fuori controllo...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando come da quello che ho scritto si sia potuto dedurre non solo cose che non ho scritto, ma sono lontanissime dal mio sentire.
> Io penso che (al di là di tradimenti che ho ben vissuto e che sono stati reiterati e gravi) in ogni relazione entrambi abbiano dei bisogni che li portano, a seconda del carattere ed educazione, a esaltare o minimizzare i sentimenti.
> Sono sempre stata certa che il primo motivo di avvicinamento nascesse dell'attrazione fisica e non ci ho mai trovato nulla di sbagliato. Il resto si sviluppa gradualmente e non in eguale misura. La persona che è più coinvolta sentimentalmente normalmente ne è consapevole e sono proprio i sentimenti che la portano a voler credere che siano ricambiati nella stessa misura.
> *Se invece volete farmi sapere che gli uomini non provano sentimenti e fingono per mesi e anni solo per sesso fatico a crederci*.


ma sbaglio o ti ho visto scrivere nel 3d di Stellina che lei si stava illudendo dei sentimenti del suo amante e che quello sta come un pascià con moglie a casa e amante più giovane che si beve tutte le sue storie sui messaggini etc che si auto manda solo per tenerla buona?

quello non è fingere un amore per ottenere altro? che magari non è solo sesso, io in questo 3d mai parlato solo di sesso...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione,e non parlo di me e di te,che sto 3d stia andando fuori controllo...:rotfl:


La guerra è guerra...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> La guerra è guerra...


Noto che la questione si sta spostando su un piano meramente personale,e quando questo accade volano cazzi.
E quando volano cazzi,il culo più gettonato è il mio,che dici mi dileguo?:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> A conti fatti chi se ne va col grugno rotto è la vittima.
> Lo stronzo di turno cosa perde? La chiavata del momento...
> 
> Non c'è molta consolazione.


Guarda Ross, è vero quello che dici, *ma io sono fermamente convinto che le merde vivano male*... anche se apparentemente soddisfatte. Purtroppo possono fare molto male agli altri, ma mediamente si vive molto meglio se sei una brava persona e nei limiti del possibile vuoi bene al prossimo. Che sostanzialmente vuol dire, nel mio modo di vedere le cose, non percularlo, mantenere la parola, e quando puoi dargli una mano.


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noto che la questione si sta spostando su un piano meramente personale,e quando questo accade volano cazzi.
> E quando volano cazzi,il culo più gettonato è il mio,che dici mi dileguo?:rotfl:


se non personalizzi, come puoi discutere? In astratto?
resta, resta


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Bella domanda... beh sicuramente cercherei di evitare che qualche altra donna amica mia ci cascasse. però per esperienza, certi consigli spesso subiscono l'effetto contrario con voi donne


Vabbè se io metto in guardia e poi una in coscienza ci vuole sbattere il muso allora è cogliona...per carità, lì alzo le mani...
Che poi il mettere in guardia a volte viene visto in maniera maliziosa...e questa è la mia espressione in genere: :facepalm:


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando come da quello che ho scritto si sia potuto dedurre non solo cose che non ho scritto, ma sono lontanissime dal mio sentire.
> Io penso che (al di là di tradimenti che ho ben vissuto e che sono stati reiterati e gravi) in ogni relazione entrambi abbiano dei bisogni che li portano, a seconda del carattere ed educazione, a esaltare o minimizzare i sentimenti.
> Sono sempre stata certa che il primo motivo di avvicinamento nascesse dell'attrazione fisica e non ci ho mai trovato nulla di sbagliato. Il resto si sviluppa gradualmente e non in eguale misura. La persona che è più coinvolta sentimentalmente normalmente ne è consapevole e sono proprio i sentimenti che la portano a voler credere che siano ricambiati nella stessa misura.
> Se invece volete farmi sapere che gli uomini non provano sentimenti e fingono per mesi e anni solo per sesso fatico a crederci.


Brunetta mi duole molto doverti dare un dolore ma ci sono certi morti di figa in giro che per portarsi a letto una si venderebbero pure la nonna. Capisco di darti un dolore. Sappi che il fatto di appartenere allo stesso genere mi avvilisce tuttavia questa è la dura realtà.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè se io metto in guardia e poi una in coscienza ci vuole sbattere il muso allora è cogliona...per carità, lì alzo le mani...
> *Che poi il mettere in guardia a volte viene visto in maniera maliziosa.*..e questa è la mia espressione in genere: :facepalm:


Infatti. Si pensa sempre ad un secondo fine...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> Guarda Ross, è vero quello che dici, *ma io sono fermamente convinto che le merde vivano male*... anche se apparentemente soddisfatte. Purtroppo possono fare molto male agli altri, ma mediamente si vive molto meglio se sei una brava persona e nei limiti del possibile vuoi bene al prossimo. Che sostanzialmente vuol dire, nel mio modo di vedere le cose, non percularlo, mantenere la parola, e quando puoi dargli una mano.


Perchè le merde dovrebbero vivere male?
Secondo me vivono normali,seguono il loro sentire,il loro agire,per noi vivono male,per loro viviamo male noi....


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè se io metto in guardia e poi una in coscienza ci vuole sbattere il muso allora è cogliona...per carità, lì alzo le mani...
> Che poi il mettere in guardia a volte viene visto in maniera maliziosa...e questa è la mia espressione in genere: :facepalm:


no aspetta hai sbagliato, non è --->:facepalm: ma è -_- (@feather per favore ci metti l'emoticon quando puoiii??)


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> se non personalizzi, come puoi discutere? In astratto?
> resta, resta


Si era una battuta,comunque ti capisco...e bene...!


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*.........*



oscuro ha detto:


> Noto che la questione si sta spostando su un piano meramente personale,e quando questo accade volano cazzi.
> E quando volano cazzi,il culo più gettonato è il mio,che dici mi dileguo?:rotfl:


Tenere gli occhi aperti x schivare, potrebbe esser sufficiente... 

E poi il clima un po elettrico non è cosi male, in fin dei conti...


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non sono per niente d'accordo  sarà che conosco il soggetto e la situazione...


sempre pronta a sbattere la realta' in faccia, eh?
Hai ragione, moglie carissima, e ti ringrazio.:kiss:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no aspetta hai sbagliato, non è --->:facepalm: ma è -_- (@feather per favore ci metti l'emoticon quando puoiii??)


No quella la userei se te lo dovessi raccontare a te...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Tenere gli occhi aperti x schivare, potrebbe esser sufficiente...
> 
> E poi il clima un po elettrico non è cosi male, in fin dei conti...


I cazzi elettrici che cercano un padre nel mio culo,non mi aggradano...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Perchè le merde dovrebbero vivere male?*
> Secondo me vivono normali,seguono il loro sentire,il loro agire,per noi vivono male,per loro viviamo male noi....


dark, per come la vedo io, perchè non amano nessuno e non le ama nessuno. E una vita così è una vita schifosa.


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> sempre pronta a sbattere la realta' in faccia, eh?
> Hai ragione, moglie carissima, e ti ringrazio.:kiss:


...no non era mia intenzione sbattere la realtà in faccia a nessuno veramente e non c'era alcun doppio senso o intenzione nascosta di niente 

L'uomo di cui parlo è la persona più insospettabile del mondo, se lei lo venisse a scoprire non mi sentirei di dire "epperò pure tu hai fatto finta di non vedere" perchè questo veramente non fa nulla di nulla che possa destare sospetti. tutto qui


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> dark, per come la vedo io, perchè non amano nessuno e non le ama nessuno. E una vita così è una vita schifosa.


Io propenderei per la visione dark; e' schifosa se vista dalla tua parte, perche' non lo sei. Per loro e' normale.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> lo so ma dato che sono della vecchia guardia quelle parole sulla bocca dolce  di una fanciulla mi fanno ammosciare e sai di cosa dico.
> Un mio amico , per ritornare in tema , ne ha raccontato di cazzate , per portarsi a letto parecchie ragazze e signore quindi si che noi mentiamo per raggiungere il solito scopo sembra la tacca che si faceva sulle pistole o sugli aerei per contare le conquiste o gli abbattimenti


Ti fanno ammosciare?a me una che mi insulta mi fa l'effetto contrario...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No quella la userei se te lo dovessi raccontare a te...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

-_-


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...no non era mia intenzione sbattere la realtà in faccia a nessuno veramente e non c'era alcun doppio senso o intenzione nascosta di niente
> 
> L'uomo di cui parlo è la persona più insospettabile del mondo, se lei lo venisse a scoprire non mi sentirei di dire "epperò pure tu hai fatto finta di non vedere" perchè questo veramente non fa nulla di nulla che possa destare sospetti. tutto qui


ah...avevo capito male il caso pratico


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io propenderei per la visione dark; e' schifosa se vista dalla tua parte, perche' non lo sei. Per loro e' normale.


No ivan, una vita così secondo me è schifosa oggettivamente.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Sai*



Nobody ha detto:


> dark, per come la vedo io, perchè non amano nessuno e non le ama nessuno. E una vita così è una vita schifosa.


Sai tutti i boss di camorra,di mafia,di ndrangheta,hanno moglie e figli.
Io penso che le cose debbano essere contestualizzate.
Nel loro mondo sono amati e venerati....


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> No ivan, una vita così secondo me è schifosa oggettivamente.


ben magra consolazione, quando la loro vita incrocia la tua.


----------



## Spot (6 Luglio 2016)

Oddio quanto cavolo avete scritto in un paio d'ore?
Mi fate un sunto?
Cioè tipo.. mi sembra che stavate pure a scrivere cose interessanti, ma davvero 13 pagine so' troppe :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> ah...avevo capito male il caso pratico


me ne sono accorta...anche perché "sbattere la realtà in faccia"... cioè non è da me, di solito credo di interagire con garbo.

 e non sono nessuno per farlo, tra l'altro.

a ciascuno il suo e liberi tutti.


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Oddio quanto cavolo avete scritto in un paio d'ore?
> Mi fate un sunto?
> Cioè tipo.. mi sembra che stavate pure a scrivere cose interessanti, ma davvero 13 pagine so' troppe :rotfl:


sorema stavolta vale la pena leggere  bella discussione interessante, sugnosa e zero cazzeggio..


----------



## Spot (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sorema stavolta vale la pena leggere  bella discussione interessante, sugnosa e zero cazzeggio..


Va bene, sta sera mi ci metto e vi quoto un po' magari, che mo andrei troppo alla cazzo


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> me ne sono accorta...anche perché "sbattere la realtà in faccia"... cioè non è da me, di solito credo di interagire con garbo.
> 
> e non sono nessuno per farlo, tra l'altro.
> 
> a ciascuno il suo e liberi tutti.


ma io ti ringraziavo, comunque. Perche' mi serve; sii sincera come sempre, please.


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Oddio quanto cavolo avete scritto in un paio d'ore?
> Mi fate un sunto?
> Cioè tipo.. mi sembra che stavate pure a scrivere cose interessanti, ma davvero 13 pagine so' troppe :rotfl:


Al mondo c'è gente di merda, vomitevole, viscida, schifosa che riesce a fare non si sa come vittime in nome di una svuotata di palle, vittima che poi ci soffre perchè si vede presa per il culo. 
E' nato prima l'uovo o la gallina? E' stronzo un soggetto simile o è coglione chi si fa prendere malauguratamente per il culo?
Fine.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Spot ha detto:


> Va bene, sta sera mi ci metto e vi quoto un po' magari, che mo andrei troppo alla cazzo


Sai che novità allora...:rotfl::rotfl:spot scherzo,non incazzarti dai.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> ben magra consolazione, quando la loro vita incrocia la tua.


vero, ma quello è un altro discorso.


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Al mondo c'è gente di merda, vomitevole, viscida, schifosa che riesce a fare non si sa come vittime in nome di una svuotata di palle, vittima che poi ci soffre perchè si vede presa per il culo.
> E' nato prima l'uovo o la gallina? E' stronzo un soggetto simile o è coglione chi si fa prendere malauguratamente per il culo?
> Fine.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mado', sei un mito!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma sbaglio o ti ho visto scrivere nel 3d di Stellina che lei si stava illudendo dei sentimenti del suo amante e che quello sta come un pascià con moglie a casa e amante più giovane che si beve tutte le sue storie sui messaggini etc che si auto manda solo per tenerla buona?
> 
> quello non è fingere un amore per ottenere altro? che magari non è solo sesso, io in questo 3d mai parlato solo di sesso...


Perché secondo te stellina lo ama?
Perché continua a dire che LUI la ama? 
Ci sono persone poco consapevoli, ma più di loro stesse che degli altri.

Comincio però a pensare che voi sappiate di chi state parlando e io no.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai tutti i boss di camorra,di mafia,di ndrangheta,hanno moglie e figli.
> Io penso che le cose debbano essere contestualizzate.
> Nel loro mondo sono amati e venerati....


Guarda, per quanto solo un film, dimmi quale personaggio di Gomorra era felice. E' vero quello che dici, va tutto contestualizzato... oltre a moglie e figli, hanno statue della Madonna e immagini di padre Pio, ma tutto sono tranne che cristiani. E possono avere figli, mogli, ma tutto sono tranne che padri e mariti amorevoli.
Sono condannati ad una vita di merda.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> Guarda, per quanto solo un film, dimmi quale personaggio di Gomorra era felice. E' vero quello che dici, va tutto contestualizzato... oltre a moglie e figli, hanno statue della Madonna e immagini di padre Pio, ma tutto sono tranne che cristiani. E possono avere figli, mogli, ma tutto sono tranne che padri e mariti amorevoli.


Nob ma quanta gente felice c'è dentro a sto forum?
Sul fatto che non sono cristiani sono d'accordo.Sul fatto che non possono essere genitori amorevoli un pò meno.
Io credo che hanno un loro sentire...e noi giudichiamo con il nostro metro il loro mondo...


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nob ma quanta gente felice c'è dentro a sto forum?
> Sul fatto che non sono cristiani sono d'accordo.Sul fatto che non possono essere genitori amorevoli un pò meno.
> Io credo che hanno un loro sentire...e noi giudichiamo con il nostro metro il loro mondo...


Io di sicuro cla'  ma penso di non essere l'unico... chiaro, non la felicità da baci perugina. Un camorrista si condanna ad una vita di merda, la cosa tragica è che nemmeno se ne rende conto. Se essere poi un genitore amorevole è voler vedere il figlio temuto e rispettato perchè segue le stesse strade loro... cazzi loro. Per me un criminale ha l'animo marcio, e non può essere che così sempre, non solo quando spara. Anche se apparentemente ama moglie e figli.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché secondo te stellina lo ama?
> Perché continua a dire che LUI la ama?
> Ci sono persone poco consapevoli, ma più di loro stesse che degli altri.
> 
> Comincio però a pensare che voi sappiate di chi state parlando e io no.


E spiagatelo pure a me...a sto punto...che non ci capisco più un cazzo....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E spiagatelo pure a me...a sto punto...che non ci capisco più un cazzo....


 Allora siamo in due.


----------



## oro.blu (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ti conosco poco,ma son sicuro che proprio non ci riusciresti ad essere una merda.:up:
> *Si vive meglio da merda se ci nasci da merda.Se nasci altro e diventi merda,hai la consapevolezza interiore di comportarti di merda...quindi stai male...*




É vero....confermo in tutto. Si ha solo la gioia di un secondo come un flash. Un abbaglio la presunzione di aver visto il paradiso. Ed invece ti ritrovi all'inferno. 
Ha l'illusione di avere un potere. Potere così effimero come il momento che l'ha creato. 
Una droga dalla stelle alle stalle....
Chissà se c'è un modo per disintossicarsi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Io di sicuro cla'  ma penso di non essere l'unico... chiaro, non la felicità da baci perugina. Un camorrista si condanna ad una vita di merda, la cosa tragica è che nemmeno se ne rende conto. Se essere poi un genitore amorevole è voler vedere il figlio temuto e rispettato perchè segue le stesse strade loro... cazzi loro. Per me un criminale ha l'animo marcio, e non può essere che così sempre, non solo quando spara. Anche se apparentemente ama moglie e figli.


Ecco non se ne rende conto perchè per lui, la sua vita non è di merda,fa parte del gioco.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> É vero....confermo in tutto. Si ha solo la gioia di un secondo come un flash. Un abbaglio la presunzione di aver visto il paradiso. Ed invece ti ritrovi all'inferno.
> Ha l'illusione di avere un potere. Potere così effimero come il momento che l'ha creato.
> ...


Ritrovare se stessi.


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché secondo te stellina lo ama?
> Perché continua a dire che LUI la ama?
> Ci sono persone poco consapevoli, ma più di loro stesse che degli altri.
> 
> Comincio però a pensare che voi sappiate di chi state parlando e io no.


no secondo me lei ne ha un disperato bisogno per non guardare sè e il suo matrimonio, ma ciò non toglie che lei ci crede che lui la ami  e secondo me lui le dice un sacco di balle per tenersela. e questo è un esempio di chi finge per ottenere.

ma io ne conosco di persone così, un paio sono capitati anche a me illo tempore della mia gioventù universitaria, un bel po' anche ad amiche e ad amici --> le stronze bugiarde.. per questo non credo proprio che tutti siano consapevoli e consenzienti al gioco delle parti, c'è pure chi piglia la (a Roma se dice) sòla :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne ho fatto parte anche io,una guerra lunga,cruenta,estenuante,senza esclusione di colpi,troppo giovane per capire che le donne non erano il nemico,non erano il mio nemico,aspettative troppo alte,un'idea del mondo  distante dal reale,dove ideali,prinicipi,orgoglio,erano solo un bagaglio pesante,un fardello quasi inutile.
> Rapporto conflittuale,maschi da una parte femmine dall'altra,ragazzette che andavano,ragazzette che venivano,il mio rapporto con le donne è stata sballato fin da subito.Forte ma sballato.
> E allora anche io con il mio elmetto,lo scudo e la spada,anche io in quel gioco delle parti,mio malgrado.
> La mia rabbia del non sentirmi capito,apprezzato,accettato,una guerra che ho cambatutto per troppi anni anche io,come tanti di voi....
> ...


Oh mio Dio 21 pagine. Aaaghhh 
rispondo senza leggere  altro 

non mi sono mai sentita in guerra con l'universo maschile, semmai talvolta sono stata costretta a mandare a fare in culo qualche esponente del sesso maschile , ma insomma,la minoranza.... E la stessa cosa vale per le donne

credo di essere piuttosto complice nei rapporti sentimentali e di amicizia


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh mio Dio 21 pagine. Aaaghhh
> rispondo senza leggere  altro
> 
> non mi sono mai sentita in guerra con l'universo maschile, semmai talvolta sono stata costretta a mandare a fare in culo qualche esponente del sesso maschile , ma insomma,la minoranza.... E la stessa cosa vale per le donne
> ...


Ci avrei scommesso:up:.Non hai avuto la chiamata alle armi....!Io ho cominciato presto...troppo presto...


----------



## oro.blu (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ritrovare se stessi.


Hai presente quelle giornate calde in cui credi di vedere l'acqua sull'asfalto? Io ora continuo a vedere quel miraggio. Credo che se arriverò lá la sete mi passerà...ma appunto é un miraggio. 
Ritrovare se stessi!!!     :rotfl::rotfl:
Ho pezzi di me sparsi in ogni dove!


----------



## Spot (6 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Al mondo c'è gente di merda, vomitevole, viscida, schifosa che riesce a fare non si sa come vittime in nome di una svuotata di palle, vittima che poi ci soffre perchè si vede presa per il culo.
> E' nato prima l'uovo o la gallina? E' stronzo un soggetto simile o è coglione chi si fa prendere malauguratamente per il culo?
> Fine.


In pratica stiamo a dì che è stronzo pure chi è vittima di stronzaggine? (amo i tuoi riassunti, come ben sai)


oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che novità allora...:rotfl::rotfl:spot scherzo,non incazzarti dai.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oscurè, te non potrai essere mai buono a farmi incazzare, manco se ti ci metti con tutto l'impegno, te l'ho detto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no secondo me lei ne ha un disperato bisogno per non guardare sè e il suo matrimonio, ma ciò non toglie che lei ci crede che lui la ami  e secondo me lui le dice un sacco di balle per tenersela. e questo è un esempio di chi finge per ottenere.
> 
> ma io ne conosco di persone così, un paio sono capitati anche a me illo tempore della mia gioventù universitaria, un bel po' anche ad amiche e ad amici --> le stronze bugiarde.. per questo non credo proprio che tutti siano consapevoli e consenzienti al gioco delle parti, c'è pure chi piglia la (a Roma se dice) sòla :mexican:


Però, mi spiace parlare di stellina fuori dal suo thread ma è utile per capirsi, lei racconta a lui che vorrebbe passare la vita con lui e a noi è chiaro che non è vero.
Succede non dico di no. Io sono una tradita e sono qua da anni! Ma mi pare che sia rara una strategia manipolatoria per sedurre .


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> In pratica stiamo a dì che è stronzo pure chi è vittima di stronzaggine? (amo i tuoi riassunti, come ben sai)


Alla fine si scopre che chi è vittima di stronzaggine è pure più stronzo dello stronzo, tra un po' ci si arriva...tranquilla.


----------



## Spot (6 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Alla fine si scopre che chi è vittima di stronzaggine è pure più stronzo dello stronzo, tra un po' ci si arriva...tranquilla.


:facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci avrei scommesso:up:.Non hai avuto la chiamata alle armi....!Io ho cominciato presto...troppo presto...


Eppure con uno, sono stata costretta ad armarmi e combattere  ma uno non fa testo, e nemmeno statistica


----------



## Stark72 (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> E ma se fai il coglionazzo prendere nel culo un cazzo è la norma:rotfl:
> Di te ho sempre pensato che cerchi cose belle,ma non ti tiri mai indietro...:rotfl:


e c'hai raggggggione
sono peggio di una falena con la fiammella, più è luminosa più me ce butto


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne ho fatto parte anche io,una guerra lunga,cruenta,estenuante,senza esclusione di colpi,troppo giovane per capire che le donne non erano il nemico,non erano il mio nemico,aspettative troppo alte,un'idea del mondo  distante dal reale,dove ideali,prinicipi,orgoglio,erano solo un bagaglio pesante,un fardello quasi inutile.
> Rapporto conflittuale,maschi da una parte femmine dall'altra,ragazzette che andavano,ragazzette che venivano,il mio rapporto con le donne è stata sballato fin da subito.Forte ma sballato.
> E allora anche io con il mio elmetto,lo scudo e la spada,anche io in quel gioco delle parti,mio malgrado.
> La mia rabbia del non sentirmi capito,apprezzato,accettato,una guerra che ho cambatutto per troppi anni anche io,come tanti di voi....
> ...




La guerra di genere è anche alimentata dalle differenze di psiche che generano incomprensione.

Anche a me sembra spesso di assistere ad una colossale recita teatrale, dove i personaggi (il genere non conta) passano il tempo violentati dalle proprie emozioni, dai propri bisogni, veri o fittizi (più spesso fittizi) nel tentativo di trarre vantaggi per la propria vita. 

Spesso succede sapendo di fare del male agli altri, ed è questo lo spartiacque, il metro di misura etico.

Penso anche che i margini non siano quasi mai così netti, nel senso che talvolta le migliori intenzioni nascondono mostri, e a volte quello che sembra a prima vista male si rivela materia per una doverosa "presa di coscienza".


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Al mondo c'è gente di merda, vomitevole, viscida, schifosa che riesce a fare non si sa come vittime in nome di una svuotata di palle, vittima che poi ci soffre perchè si vede presa per il culo.
> E' nato prima l'uovo o la gallina? E' stronzo un soggetto simile o è coglione chi si fa prendere malauguratamente per il culo?
> Fine.


cazzo, che culo, tot pagine sintetizzate al volo, grazie 

non mi è chiaro ,come chi svuota le palle dovrebbe sentirsi vittima però ,di chi ? Di se stesso ? 
boh 

e perche che chi subisce è coglione ? 
Ari boh


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> e c'hai raggggggione
> sono peggio di una falena con la fiammella, più è luminosa più me ce butto


Le fiammelle bruciano nun  ce lo sapevi ?


----------



## Stark72 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le fiammelle bruciano nun  ce lo sapevi ?


La veneranda età inizia a rendere la pelle molto più coriacea.
Diciamo che negli ultimi due anni, spinto anche da un bisogno di autoriscatto e autoaffermazione, sono stato poco selettivo con le situazioni (non tanto con le persone, perché alla fine non è che mi sia imbattuto in mostri).
Il risultato è che STO NA FAVOLA, consapevole delle mie immense debolezze e dei miei punti di forza, e consapevole del fatto che i contorsionismi mentali (anche miei) mi affannano e mi innervosiscono inutilmente.


----------



## Spot (6 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Eh Oscù,
> qua come te movi è sempre un tappeto de cazzi, come cadi cadi, sempre in culo la prendi.
> In tema di "essere se stessi" sono un coglionazzo da competizione ma alla fine il problema non è neanche quello.
> A me sembra che in giro ci sia tanta ma tanta gente con serissimi problemi (pure psichici), che ha perso il contatto con la realtà (uomini e donne eh?), che vuole vivere in un film, una soap, che vuole avere problemi e intrighi pure se non ci sono, perché altrimenti si annoia.
> ...


Drama queen ovunque. Non ci avevo pensato ma mi sa che è vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Eh, ma fa ffigo avere problemi e intrighi.


----------



## Stark72 (6 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Drama queen ovunque. Non ci avevo pensato ma mi sa che è vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Eh, ma fa ffigo avere problemi e intrighi.


No guarda, dopo la mia ultima esperienza sarei tentato di scrivere delle memorie, perché ho sentito cose talmente balorde, talmente tante mistificazioni, tanti di quei ricatti morali, che a un certo punto smadonnavo da solo a casa e mi sfogavo con FIFA 16 :carneval:

In compenso sono diventato un campione a FIFA 16 :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*

Io ho forse capito una cosa... Da tutti questi discorsi

Se tra uomo e donna c'è una guerra, il territorio da conquistare o difendere sembra essere la fica.

Tutto rifionda sempre li dentro.. 

Poi ci sono i modi leali di conquista, o i modi sleali... Una guerra "pulita" oppure "sporca".... 

Che comunque è già tattica di guerra, e presuppone la guerra

Questo se c'è una guerra

Lo sviluppo letto nel 3d mi porta a questo pensiero


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho forse capito una cosa... Da tutti questi discorsi
> 
> Se tra uomo e donna c'è una guerra, il territorio da conquistare o difendere sembra essere la fica.
> 
> ...


Nel mio caso,no.Io attacco da dietro...:rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (6 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho forse capito una cosa... Da tutti questi discorsi
> 
> Se tra uomo e donna c'è una guerra, il territorio da conquistare o difendere sembra essere la fica.
> 
> ...


E se la dessimo al primo appuntamento, non sarebbe spezzare il nodo gordiano? Non è un'idea geniale? :mexican:
Certo vale anche per voi eh


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2016)

*...*



drusilla ha detto:


> E se la dessimo al primo appuntamento, non sarebbe spezzare il nodo gordiano? Non è un'idea geniale? :mexican:
> Certo vale anche per voi eh


Apri orizzonti di pace eterna...


----------



## Falcor (6 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se tra uomo e donna c'è una guerra, il territorio da conquistare o difendere sembra essere la fica.


Ecco hai centrato il punto alla perfezione 



drusilla ha detto:


> E se la dessimo al primo appuntamento, non sarebbe spezzare il nodo gordiano? Non è un'idea geniale? :mexican:
> Certo vale anche per voi eh


Io la do sempre al primo appuntamento, non sono una figa di legno


----------



## Stark72 (6 Luglio 2016)

mah...comunque...il viscidone cazzaro maschio è storicamente sempre molto più visibile di una donna viscidona cazzara

Insomma voglio dire, che di cacatine in gonnella che girano ce ne sono tante ma tante, sono solo molto più furbe e sfruttano la convenzione sociale che vede tendenzialmente l'uomo come un predatore e la donna come preda.

Una donna molto affascinante e molto stronza, per quanto infamella, avrà sempre intorno torme di maschietti con gli ormoni agli occhi che vorrebbero almeno sedurla per una notte....quindi tendenzialmente saranno propensi a credere a qualunque versione dei fatti raccontata dalla sapiente sensualona di turno. Perché comunque se una donna racconta che ha incontrato una testa di cazzo si è portati quasi sempre a crederle sulla parola, mentre magari invece è l'esatto contrario.

Non è neanche più una guerra tra uomini e donne.
E' una guerra tra consumatori e consumati, trasversale.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La veneranda età inizia a rendere la pelle molto più coriacea.
> Diciamo che negli ultimi due anni, spinto anche da un bisogno di autoriscatto e autoaffermazione, sono stato poco selettivo con le situazioni (non tanto con le persone, perché alla fine non è che mi sia imbattuto in mostri).
> Il risultato è che STO NA FAVOLA, consapevole delle mie immense debolezze e dei miei punti di forza, e consapevole del fatto che i contorsionismi mentali (anche miei) mi affannano e mi innervosiscono inutilmente.


Io qualche volta cado nei contorsionismi mentali  miei, dura poco però, solo qualche ora e non più di due  volte l'anno :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No guarda, dopo la mia ultima esperienza sarei tentato di scrivere delle memorie, perché ho sentito cose talmente balorde, talmente tante mistificazioni, tanti di quei ricatti morali, che a un certo punto smadonnavo da solo a casa e mi sfogavo con FIFA 16 :carneval:
> 
> In compenso sono diventato un campione a FIFA 16 :rotfl:


ti riferisci alla signora della quale avevi scritto qui
quella "vorrei ma non vorrei ma se vuoi,forse"  molto figa  e molto contorta ? O un' altra ancora :saggio:?


----------



## Stark72 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io qualche volta cado nei contorsionismi mentali  miei, dura poco però, solo qualche ora e non più di due  volte l'anno :rotfl:


Due volte l'anno....che sogno!!! Mi accontenterei di una frequenza anche solo mensile :rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti riferisci alla signora della quale avevi scritto qui
> quella "vorrei ma non vorrei ma se vuoi,forse"  molto figa  e molto contorta ? O un' altra ancora :saggio:?


trattasi di ELLA!
Dieci mesi che se li filmava Muccino ce vinceva l'Oscar :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> trattasi di ELLA!
> Dieci mesi che se li filmava Muccino ce vinceva l'Oscar :rotfl:


Hai resistito 10 mesi su quelle montagne russe ?! Cazzo !!!! sei da sposare ( non è una dichiarazione :rotfl


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Due volte l'anno....che sogno!!! Mi accontenterei di una frequenza anche solo mensile :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:Che di solito è la norma


----------



## Stark72 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai resistito 10 mesi su quelle montagne russe ?! Cazzo !!!! *sei da sposare* ( non è una dichiarazione :rotfl


manco morto :mexican:


----------



## Stark72 (6 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Che di solito è la norma


da cui il film...28 giorni dopo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> manco morto :mexican:


Ti capisco, sono dell'idea che una basta ed avanza


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> da cui il film...28 giorni dopo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:Meglio "l'alba del ventottesimo giorno "


----------



## Tessa (6 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> E se la dessimo al primo appuntamento, non sarebbe spezzare il nodo gordiano? Non è un'idea geniale? :mexican:
> Certo vale anche per voi eh


No. 
Vi racconto questa. 
Paleozoico. 
Comincio ad uscire con un gruppo di ragazzi che bene o male conosco da sempre di vista. 
Nasce un feeling con uno di loro. E nel corso di un we in montagna un bacio. 
La settimana seguente ci si sente per organizzare il we successivo. 
Partiamo e si aggiunge anche un'amica inglese di uno di loro. 
Durante la notte mi sveglio e li trovo avvinghiati sul divano. Avvinghiati anche tutto il giorno dopo sulle piste da sci. 
Ritorno a casa furiosa e gli faccio una telefonata di fuoco nei modi e nei toni che potete immaginare e di cui forse mi pentii perche' andava semplicemente cancellato. 
Mai piu' visto da allora. 
Anni dopo un'amica comune mi riferi' che le aveva detto di dirmi  che si vergognava per come si era comportato.


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> mah...comunque...il viscidone cazzaro maschio è storicamente sempre molto più visibile di una donna viscidona cazzara
> 
> Insomma voglio dire, che di cacatine in gonnella che girano ce ne sono tante ma tante, sono solo molto più furbe e sfruttano la convenzione sociale che vede tendenzialmente l'uomo come un predatore e la donna come preda.
> 
> ...


E quelle affette da cecità cagonesca temporanea le conosci?


----------



## Falcor (6 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E quelle affette da cecità cagonesca temporanea le conosci?


Di che patologia stai parlando?


----------



## Spot (6 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> mah...comunque...il viscidone cazzaro maschio è storicamente sempre molto più visibile di una donna viscidona cazzara
> 
> Insomma voglio dire, che di cacatine in gonnella che girano ce ne sono tante ma tante, sono solo molto più furbe e sfruttano la convenzione sociale che vede tendenzialmente l'uomo come un predatore e la donna come preda.
> 
> ...


Oh, ma il vittimismo è l'arma n.1 dello stronzo/a.
Vale anche per gli uomini, solo che voi tendete un po' più sul versante "seduttore - ma in fondo buono - ormai cinico, dannato e temprato dall'esperienza".

Là c'è da stare attenti sul serio. E non scherzo.
Vale anche per le amicizie. E per qualsiasi rapporto in generale. 

Si chiama deresponsabilizzazione. Talmente ferito e deleritto e complessato da poter buttare merda ovunque. 
In seconda battuta diventa anche uno schifosissimo gioco al ricatto anche nella comunicazione a due.


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Di che patologia stai parlando?


E' una patologia temporanea, non grave, cioè quelle che ti vedono "a convenienza" tipo che ti salutano solo se sei con tua moglie, (per mettersi in mostra) e che ti avvicinano solo se hanno bisogno di qualcosa.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2016)

Comunque continuate a parlare di cose che non capisco.


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque continuate a parlare di cose che non capisco.


Tu sei troppo buona e bella. E sei convinta, al di là di casi di male estremo, che la malizia stia negli occhi di chi guarda.
Il che non è necessariamente sbagliato. Ma nemmeno corretto.
Ci sono campi in cui per essere stronzi ci vuole ben poco, bastano due tre menzogne messe in croce, o una comunicazione interrotta. Da lì i gradi di stronzaggine si alzano.

Senza scendere nei casi particolari, diciamo che ognuno ha una certa responsabilità verso le persone che lo circondano.
Se ignori quel tipo di responsabilità e, in qualsiasi maniera, rispondi solo a quello che ti è comodo, sei stronzo. E non è mai la situazione che te lo richiede, nè la persona che ti sta di fronte (verso cui comunque dovresti essere responsabile), sei tu che vuoi stare al comodo e che sei stronzo.
Poi dall'altra parte c'è chi non si sa difendere, chi è troppo ingenuo e si fa intortare, chi non vuole vedere, o chi semplicemente crede alla buona fede. Ma queste sono variabili che non ti rendono meno stronzo.


----------



## Tradito? (7 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma infatti....quindi le "vittime" dei raggiri di Vanna Marchi e Nascimento Do Santos de La Suerte o come si chiamava :mexican: se la sono cercata? :rotfl:


In questo caso si..


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> In questo caso si..


non credo che tutti abbiamo lo stesso metro e gli stessi strumenti per affrontare ciò che ci accade, altrimenti non esisterebbero sofferenze quasi  se non quelle derivanti da malattie o lutti.

quante volte magari ci capita (generico) di vedere qualcuno coinvolto in una relazione con un altro detestabile e pensiamo "ma come fa a non accorgersene" ...

io non comprerei mai sale da cucina a 100 mila euro per scacciare il malocchio, ma io ho il mio vissuto e il mio background, non posso ragionare sulla base di una vita che non ho..


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Tu sei troppo buona e bella. E sei convinta, al di là di casi di male estremo, che la malizia stia negli occhi di chi guarda.
> Il che non è necessariamente sbagliato. Ma nemmeno corretto.
> Ci sono campi in cui per essere stronzi ci vuole ben poco, bastano due tre menzogne messe in croce, o una comunicazione interrotta. Da lì i gradi di stronzaggine si alzano.
> 
> ...



verde :up:


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Tu sei troppo buona e bella. E sei convinta, al di là di casi di male estremo, che la malizia stia negli occhi di chi guarda.
> Il che non è necessariamente sbagliato. Ma nemmeno corretto.
> Ci sono campi in cui per essere stronzi ci vuole ben poco, bastano due tre menzogne messe in croce, o una comunicazione interrotta. Da lì i gradi di stronzaggine si alzano.
> *
> ...


Chiarissimo e totalmente condivisibile! :up:


----------



## bettypage (7 Luglio 2016)

Questa è una visione dantesca, secondo Boccaccio l'ingenuo ha pari responsabilità del cattivone


----------



## Tradito? (7 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non credo che tutti abbiamo lo stesso metro e gli stessi strumenti per affrontare ciò che ci accade, altrimenti non esisterebbero sofferenze quasi  se non quelle derivanti da malattie o lutti.
> 
> quante volte magari ci capita (generico) di vedere qualcuno coinvolto in una relazione con un altro detestabile e pensiamo "ma come fa a non accorgersene" ...
> 
> io non comprerei mai sale da cucina a 100 mila euro per scacciare il malocchio, ma io ho il mio vissuto e il mio background, non posso ragionare sulla base di una vita che non ho..


Si ma se credi di risolvere i tuoi problemi affidandosi al riso benedetto da quel personaggio, un po' te la sei cercata


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Questa è una visione dantesca, secondo Boccaccio l'ingenuo ha pari responsabilità del cattivone


Boccaccio diceva così perchè era un gran bel paraculo  sempre a correre dietro le fantesche :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Si ma se credi di risolvere i tuoi problemi affidandosi al riso benedetto da quel personaggio, un po' te la sei cercata


il fatto che un po' te la sei cercata deresponsabilizza ch ha commesso la truffa? secondo me no.

alla stregua del discorso intrapreso qui e ben sintetizzato da [MENTION=6146]Spot[/MENTION]. il fatto che tu possa essere ingenuo, credulone, etc etc non fa sì che chi ti mente sia meno stronzo


----------



## ivanl (7 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> il fatto che un po' te la sei cercata deresponsabilizza ch ha commesso la truffa? secondo me no.
> 
> alla stregua del discorso intrapreso qui e ben sintetizzato da @_Spot_. il fatto che tu possa essere ingenuo, credulone, etc etc non fa sì che chi ti mente sia meno stronzo


ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Tradito? (7 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> il fatto che un po' te la sei cercata deresponsabilizza ch ha commesso la truffa? secondo me no.
> 
> alla stregua del discorso intrapreso qui e ben sintetizzato da [MENTION=6146]Spot[/MENTION]. il fatto che tu possa essere ingenuo, credulone, etc etc non fa sì che chi ti mente sia meno stronzo


No non deresponsabilizza proprio niente


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Questa è una visione dantesca, secondo Boccaccio l'ingenuo ha pari responsabilità del cattivone


Vabbuò, per De Sade l'ingenuo è peggio del cattivone :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Vabbuò, per De Sade l'ingenuo è peggio del cattivone :rotfl:


Ahhhhhhhh... Justine...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhh... *Justine*...


la sfiga incarnata donna  :carneval:


----------



## bettypage (7 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Boccaccio diceva così perchè era un gran bel paraculo  sempre a correre dietro le fantesche :rotfl:


Il concetto è che se sei ingenuo sei cresciuto nella bambagia e tocca svegliarsi..su per giù.


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> la sfiga incarnata donna  :carneval:


Credo sia uno dei più bei libri che abbia mai letto...


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhh... Justine...


Ma come lo sapevo che appena nominato lui saresti spuntata fuori tu


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma come lo sapevo che appena nominato lui saresti spuntata fuori tu


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> il fatto che un po' te la sei cercata deresponsabilizza ch ha commesso la truffa? secondo me no.
> 
> alla stregua del discorso intrapreso qui e ben sintetizzato da [MENTION=6146]Spot[/MENTION]. il fatto che tu possa essere ingenuo, credulone, etc etc non fa sì che chi ti mente sia meno stronzo


No di certo!

Lo stronzo è stronzo, ieri Oscuro parlava di amici suoi che senza problemi ammettevano la loro "stronzaggine" x accaparrarsi una donna...

Cosi come ci son donne che ammettono la loro stronzaggine x accaparrarsi qualche pollo da spennare x bene, e lasciar x strada...

Ma anche da come leggo qui a volte, fatti gli stronzi, gli "ingenui" hanno la stessa consapevolezza di dichiararsi ingenui?...

Oppure si dichiarano semplicemente "bravi e buoni"..???

Cioe.. se io a 50 anni trovo una 20enne bellissima che si innamora perdutamente di me,  e fossi pieno di soldi, ho la coerenza di dichiararmi preventivamente "ingenuo" , oppure sono semplicemente buono e bravo, e se un domani mi spenna io non c'entro nulla...?


----------



## bettypage (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No di certo!
> 
> Lo stronzo è stronzo, ieri Oscuro parlava di amici suoi che senza problemi ammettevano la loro "stronzaggine" x accaparrarsi una donna...
> 
> ...


Diciamo che lo stronzo esiste se esiste l ingenuo. Sto intenzionalmente provocando


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Diciamo che lo stronzo esiste se esiste l ingenuo. Sto intenzionalmente provocando


Vittime e carnefici?


----------



## bettypage (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vittime e carnefici?


Pressapoco. Che poi anche le fiabe lo insegnano. Pinocchio perchè ha creduto al gatto e la volpe? Per cupidigia


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo sia uno dei più bei libri che abbia mai letto...


è un gran bel libro, anche se in più punti risulta involontariamente comico :singleeye: O magari no, chissà... magari era voluto.


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> è un gran bel libro, anche se in più punti risulta involontariamente comico :singleeye: O magari no, chissà... magari era voluto.


Secondo me era voluto.
Non spoilero, ma è il finale più bello che io abbia mai avuto il piacere di leggere...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Diciamo che lo stronzo esiste se esiste l ingenuo. Sto intenzionalmente provocando


No esimia, la stronzaggine è ontologica, non necessita di seconde cause


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Diciamo che lo stronzo esiste se esiste l ingenuo. Sto intenzionalmente provocando


Ecco... Perché io ho in mentel gente precisa (parlo di maschi) che è stata letteralmente massacrata, con evidenza che più evidenza non c'è.. Da donne più giovani, con cui, visto l atteggiamento, avrei preso un caffè col sudore freddo.... Dal terrore che mi facevano.

E loro tranquilli e sereni....

Quindi: bene le stronze che ho visto.

Ma ho visto anche i polli.. Ecco.....


----------



## bettypage (7 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> è un gran bel libro, anche se in più punti risulta involontariamente comico :singleeye: O magari no, chissà... magari era voluto.



 [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] io non l ho letto ma ho visto un riadattamento a teatro che mi ha destabilizzato


----------



## ivanl (7 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Pressapoco. Che poi anche le fiabe lo insegnano. Pinocchio perchè ha creduto al gatto e la volpe? Per cupidigia


infatti; alla domanda di ieri della mia mogliettina, che avevo frainteso, ho attribuito un bel 50-50. E la mia non e' provocazione


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] io non l ho letto ma ho visto un riadattamento a teatro che mi ha destabilizzato


Leggilo se riesci... È filosofia...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me era voluto.
> Non spoilero, ma è il finale più bello che io abbia mai avuto il piacere di leggere...


ma...



Spoiler



non la salvava la sorella troia? :carneval:


l'ho letto molti anni fa, non ricordo bene...


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> è un gran bel libro, anche se in più punti risulta involontariamente comico :singleeye: O magari no, chissà... magari era voluto.


Volutissimo. De Sade era un ironico bastardo, e i suoi scritti hanno una forte dose di presa in giro. [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] e della "Filosofia del boudoir" che mi dici?
Io lui l'ho letto sempre a pezzi (eh ), da tempo sono indecisa da cosa leggere per bene per primo.


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì sì... Però...


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Volutissimo. De Sade era un ironico bastardo, e i suoi scritti hanno una forte dose di presa in giro. [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] e della "Filosofia del boudoir" che mi dici?
> Io lui l'ho letto sempre a pezzi (eh ), da tempo sono indecisa da cosa leggere per bene per primo.


Devo ancora leggerlo...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì... Però...


allora non ricordo qualcosa...


----------



## bettypage (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Leggilo se riesci... È filosofia...


Appena ritrovo il concetto di tempo libero.


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì... Però...


Eh, io sono talmente scema da essermi letta il finale senza aver letto tutto il libro :rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (7 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> infatti; alla domanda di ieri della mia mogliettina, che avevo frainteso, ho attribuito un bel 50-50. E la mia non e' provocazione


Non ho letto tutto il thread. Chiedo venia


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Eh, io sono talmente scema da essermi letta il finale senza aver letto tutto il libro :rotfl:


Come dire... Illuminante..  :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Come dire... Illuminante..  :rotfl:


carico di tensione:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> carico di tensione:rotfl:


Io non l ho ne letto ne visto...
Che dicono di bello, in soldoni?

Che gli stronzi si sentono dall'odore?


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non l ho ne letto ne visto...
> Che dicono di bello, in soldoni?
> 
> Che gli stronzi si sentono dall'odore?


una povera verginella (nelle prime pagine, poi no) che fa il tour de france e ovunque passi trova degli allupati depravati terrificanti... frati, nobili, bottegai, maestri di scuola... chiunque la vede se la deve fare in tutti i modi immaginabili :singleeye:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> una povera verginella (nelle prime pagine, poi no) che fa il tour de france e ovunque passi trova degli allupati depravati terrificanti... frati, nobili, bottegai, maestri di scuola... chiunque la vede se la deve fare in tutti i modi immaginabili :singleeye:


Capisco.. 

Quindi di primo impatto, una morale del tipo: i discorsi sono discorsi, ma la topa è la topa?


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco..
> 
> Quindi di primo impatto, una morale del tipo: i discorsi sono discorsi, ma la topa è la topa?


No, la morale è proprio tutt'altra.
E' una contrapposizione dei vizi alle virtù ed è un libro fortemente provocatorio, dove viene usato il sesso come strumento e base del racconto, ma che alla fine di tutto parla (morale dell'epoca, chiesa, destino, etc...) meno che di sesso.
La topa non c'azzecca nulla.


----------



## drusilla (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non l ho ne letto ne visto...
> Che dicono di bello, in soldoni?
> 
> Che gli stronzi si sentono dall'odore?


pensa che la parte SADO dalla parola sadomaso viene da lui e capirai già molto... e purtroppo essendo un mio limite torture e varie non riesco a poter leggerlo anche sapendo l'importanza e profondità dell'opera di Sade, o anche facendo mente locale perché alla fine Justine non è "vera", non è che un archetipo, non ha risvolto psicologico alcuno né personalità, come tanti personaggi letterari dell'epoca. Ma Candido riesco a leggerla e ridere di gusto, come Voltaire credo volesse; Justine no.


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco..
> 
> Quindi di primo impatto, una morale del tipo: i discorsi sono discorsi, ma la topa è la topa?


Ode alla libertà sessuale, senza morale


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, la morale è proprio tutt'altra.
> E' una contrapposizione dei vizi alle virtù ed è un libro fortemente provocatorio, dove viene usato il sesso come strumento e base del racconto, ma che alla fine di tutto parla (morale dell'epoca, chiesa, destino, etc...) meno che di sesso.
> La topa non c'azzecca nulla.


Bella te 
Spiegato benissimo.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco..
> 
> Quindi di primo impatto, una morale del tipo: i discorsi sono discorsi, ma la topa è la topa?


Niente topa, anche se apparentemente fruste culi cazzi e tope fanno la parte del leone. E' un libro sul potere, inteso come ciò che puoi impunemente fare su chi è più debole. E' estremamente attuale, secondo me.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> No, la morale è proprio tutt'altra.
> E' una contrapposizione dei vizi alle virtù ed è un libro fortemente provocatorio, dove viene usato il sesso come strumento e base del racconto, ma che alla fine di tutto parla (morale dell'epoca, chiesa, destino, etc...) meno che di sesso.
> La topa non c'azzecca nulla.


Ho capito...
La sintesi di Nob mi aveva catalizzato l attenzione su altro...


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*

Si si.. Capito!

Il discorso che x ognuno che gode nel fare X ci vuole uno che goda nel subire X....

Esploso anche oltre la sessualità ma in genere


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito...
> La sintesi di Nob mi aveva catalizzato l attenzione su altro...


quel primo livello di lettura c'è tutto eh...  infatti è visto come un romanzo pornografico, in prima battuta.


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito...
> La sintesi di Nob mi aveva catalizzato l attenzione su altro...


Vabbè, Nob si era concentrato su cazzi, mazzi, fruste, culi e fighe...bè, se ne parla, mica no!!! 
Il sunto è: puoi essere virtuoso finchè vuoi, ma viviamo in un mondo di merda dove chi ha il potere vince, coi tuoi meriti puoi pulirtici il retro e se continui a far forza sulle tue virtù c'è pure caso che finisci male.

E' cinico, spietato, cattivo, ma come dice giustamente Nob assolutamente attuale.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> quel primo livello di lettura c'è tutto eh...  infatti è visto come un romanzo pornografico, in prima battuta.


Allora un po ci avevo comunque preso?..


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, Nob si era concentrato su cazzi, mazzi, fruste, culi e fighe...bè, se ne parla, mica no!!!
> Il sunto è: puoi essere virtuoso finchè vuoi, ma viviamo in un mondo di merda dove chi ha il potere vince, coi tuoi meriti puoi pulirtici il retro e se continui a far forza sulle tue virtù c'è pure caso che finisci male.
> 
> E' cinico, spietato, cattivo, ma come dice giustamente Nob assolutamente attuale.


OK.. Ma il potere era di lei che era bona, o di quelli che alla fine se la sono ripassata??

Perché se era di lei che era bona, allora mi parrebbe di averci preso, o no??


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> OK.. Ma il potere era di lei che era bona, o di quelli che alla fine se la sono ripassata??
> 
> Perché se era di lei che era bona, allora mi parrebbe di averci preso, o no??


Se ti va leggilo...:singleeye:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Se ti va leggilo...:singleeye:


Cattiva! 

Io non voglio leggere, non leggo nemmeno i libretti di istruzioni, devo rapportarmi direttamente all'oggetto..

Mi puoi rispondere, o stai facendo la sadica?? 

Guarda che come masochista sono un osso duro..


----------



## drusilla (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> OK.. Ma il potere era di lei che era bona, o di quelli che alla fine se la sono ripassata??
> 
> Perché se era di lei che era bona, allora mi parrebbe di averci preso, o no??


era bona ma soprattutto attirava di lei la sua virtù, volevano macchiarla e infangarla. Una volta sporcata non la volevano più anche se ancora bona. Tipo come Lolita che quando cresce non ha più l'aria angelica e viene declassata a mamma teen MTV.


----------



## Heathcliff (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, Nob si era concentrato su cazzi, mazzi, fruste, culi e fighe...bè, se ne parla, mica no!!!
> Il sunto è: puoi essere virtuoso finchè vuoi, ma viviamo in un mondo di merda dove chi ha il potere vince, coi tuoi meriti puoi pulirtici il retro e se continui a far forza sulle tue virtù c'è pure caso che finisci male.
> 
> E' cinico, spietato, cattivo, ma come dice giustamente Nob assolutamente attuale.


Chi ha il potere vince. Ma il potere ce l'ha perché altri hanno avuto convenienza che l'avesse. Non esiste un potere che non sia fondato sulla convenienza di terzi. E non c'è potere che abbia resistito quando la convenienza è venuta a mancare. Ricorda diavoletto che scava scava anche dietro i fatti della storia spesso ci sono solo le debolezze umane.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Vabbè, Nob si era concentrato su cazzi, mazzi, fruste, culi e fighe.*..bè, se ne parla, mica no!!!
> Il sunto è: puoi essere virtuoso finchè vuoi, ma viviamo in un mondo di merda dove chi ha il potere vince, coi tuoi meriti puoi pulirtici il retro e se continui a far forza sulle tue virtù c'è pure caso che finisci male.
> 
> E' cinico, spietato, cattivo, ma come dice giustamente Nob assolutamente attuale.


No alt, frenaaa :carneval: ho detto che il vero argomento era un altro. Ma di stracazzi e strafighe il libro comunque pullula :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



drusilla ha detto:


> era bona ma soprattutto attirava di lei la sua virtù, volevano macchiarla e infangarla. Una volta sporcata non la volevano più anche se ancora bona. Tipo come Lolita che quando cresce non ha più l'aria angelica e viene declassata a mamma teen MTV.


Ah.. Ecco...

Io l avevo letta alla rovescia, vedi?

Letta la lista di Nob. .. Tutta gente apparentemente ammodino... 

Che davanti alla topa da il "meglio di se"..


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> No alt, frenaaa :carneval: ho detto che il vero argomento era un altro. Ma di stracazzi e strafighe il libro comunque pullula :rotfl:


Vabbe...volevo farti passare da maschiaccio pervertito!!! :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah.. Ecco...
> 
> Io l avevo letta alla rovescia, vedi?
> 
> ...


Davanti alla virtù, non alla topa.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbe...volevo farti passare da maschiaccio pervertito!!! :carneval:


vabbè, ma quello ci sta :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah.. Ecco...
> 
> Io l avevo letta alla rovescia, vedi?
> 
> ...


Della topa non gliene fregava una sega... impazzivano davanti all'innocenza.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> Della topa non gliene fregava una sega... impazzivano davanti all'innocenza.


Capito.... Però tanto innocente non era.. Se ho ben capito...

Altrimenti il romanzo era una sequela di vaffanculo a tutti questi signori....


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Davanti alla virtù, non alla topa.


Mi sa che mi devo preoccupare... 
A me le donne virtuose attizzano mille volte più delle volgarotte scosciate.....


----------



## danny (7 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusate l'ot:ma che ne pensi della *mustang 2.3 ecoboost*?
> Se togliessero sto cazzo di bollo....io ho due fisse adesso:audi r8,e nissan skyline gt-r.Sulla mustang ho un mese per pensarci....


Porca puttana libidine immensa.
Non puoi inserire post così... a tradimento.


----------



## danny (7 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> posso? pure se non ci capisco uncà. è più bella la tua :carneval:


No, e adesso mi spiegate di che macchina state parlando...


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, Nob si era concentrato su cazzi, mazzi, fruste, culi e fighe...bè, se ne parla, mica no!!!
> Il sunto è: puoi essere virtuoso finchè vuoi, ma viviamo in un mondo di merda dove chi ha il potere vince, coi tuoi meriti puoi pulirtici il retro e se continui a far forza sulle tue virtù c'è pure caso che finisci male.
> 
> E' cinico, spietato, cattivo, ma come dice giustamente Nob assolutamente attuale.


Ma non c'è anche un fondo di disprezzo della virtù per la virtù?
Nel senso: meglio essere degli scellerati che attaccarsi a una morale fasulla, magari aspettandosi qualcosa dalla provvidenza o chicchessia.

Azz.. me state a far venire na voglia di leggerlo. E qua la Feltrinelli più vicina è a Bari.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Tu sei troppo buona e bella. E sei convinta, al di là di casi di male estremo, che la malizia stia negli occhi di chi guarda.
> Il che non è necessariamente sbagliato. Ma nemmeno corretto.
> Ci sono campi in cui per essere stronzi ci vuole ben poco, bastano due tre menzogne messe in croce, o una comunicazione interrotta. Da lì i gradi di stronzaggine si alzano.
> 
> ...


Sono buona, però forse più che presupporre più buona fede di quella reale, presuppongo più consapevolezza di quella diffusa.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*.........*



Spot ha detto:


> Ma non c'è anche un fondo di disprezzo della virtù per la virtù?
> Nel senso: meglio essere degli scellerati che attaccarsi a una morale fasulla, magari aspettandosi qualcosa dalla provvidenza o chicchessia.
> 
> Azz.. me state a far venire na voglia di leggerlo. E qua la Feltrinelli più vicina è a Bari.


Oh.. A questo punto siamo in 2.. 
Lo compro anche io!!
Mi butto sulla lettura


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma non c'è anche un fondo di disprezzo della virtù per la virtù?
> Nel senso: meglio essere degli scellerati che attaccarsi a una morale fasulla, magari aspettandosi qualcosa dalla provvidenza o chicchessia.
> 
> Azz.. me state a far venire na voglia di leggerlo. E qua la Feltrinelli più vicina è a Bari.


C'è il disprezzo per gli eccessi.
Le virtù non possono essere sia pubbliche che private, così i vizi.
Fu così che nacquero vizi privati e pubbliche virtù, anche se secondo me sono di gran lunga più divertenti i vizi pubblici e le private virtù. Cose molto più rare. 
Credo che alla fine si auspicasse un equilibrio per poter usare entrambi per vivere bene, senza retrovisioni moralistiche e senza dover per forza calpestare il prossimo. 
La provvidenza però lasciamola a Manzoni che in De Sade più che provvidenza io ci ho visto il destino bastardo... 
Ps: conosco molto bene quella Feltrinelli!!


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, e adesso mi spiegate di che macchina state parlando...


non posso svelare il modello dell'oscura vettura...ho firmato un contratto vincolante che mi impone l'obbligo del silenzio :carneval:


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Porca puttana libidine immensa.
> Non puoi inserire post così... a tradimento.



danny io parlo esclusivamente dal punto di vista estetico - l'unico per il quale posso giudicare un'autovettura essendo io totalmente ignorante. te fidi? è più bella l'attuale di oscuro


----------



## danny (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oh.. A questo punto siamo in 2..
> Lo compro anche io!!
> Mi butto sulla lettura


C'è anche il film con Romina Power.


----------



## danny (7 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> danny io parlo esclusivamente dal punto di vista estetico - l'unico per il quale posso giudicare un'autovettura essendo io totalmente ignorante. te fidi? è più bella l'attuale di oscuro


Non mi fido.
Che macchina può essere più bella di una Mustang?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> C'è anche il film con Romina Power.


dicono che il film sia cruento.. se comincio a veder cose strane sul corpo a me mi da noia..


----------



## danny (7 Luglio 2016)

Io ho una mia personalissima sensazione, che ho maturato negli anni. Che pochissime donne tollerino di essere contraddette. Io ho spesso discusso animatamente con donne perché sono diretto: se penso una cosa e mi viene chiesto il parere non fingo per compiacere. Esprimo me stesso. Le reazioni talvolta sono state scomposte, di persone non abituate a essere messe in discussione nelle loro convinzioni e probabilmente viziate da uomini che per sedurle hanno adottato la tecnica di dar sempre loro ragione. Per mia esperienza non è vincente se si vuole arrivare a sedurre una donna essere se stessi fino in fondo. Bisogna saper piacere e questo implica un po' di adeguata ruffianeria che comunque tutte si aspettano in una certa maniera. Senza mai arrivare a essee viscidi, ovviamente.


----------



## danny (7 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> dicono che il film sia cruento.. se comincio a veder cose strane sul corpo a me mi da noia..


Non lo so. Io l'ho visto in vhs tanti anni fa col FF per arrivare alle scene dove c'è la Power nuda. Da ragazzo mi piaceva parecchio.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Chi ha il potere vince. Ma il potere ce l'ha perché altri hanno avuto convenienza che l'avesse. *Non esiste un potere che non sia fondato sulla convenienza di terzi*.* E non c'è potere che abbia resistito quando la convenienza è venuta a mancare.* Ricorda diavoletto che scava scava anche dietro i fatti della storia spesso ci sono solo le debolezze umane.


*QUOTO (Renzi stai sereno... che dai tempi delle elezioni europee le orecchie mi pare ti si siano abbassate, e di parecchio..)


*


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io l'ho visto in vhs tanti anni fa col FF per arrivare alle scene dove c'è la Power nuda. Da ragazzo mi piaceva parecchio.


Era bella si... temo di Al Bano l'altro sesso non possa dire altrettanto..


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono buona, però forse più che presupporre più buona fede di quella reale, presuppongo più consapevolezza di quella diffusa.


Bingo! :carneval:



Nicka ha detto:


> C'è il disprezzo per gli eccessi.





Nicka ha detto:


> Le virtù non possono essere sia pubbliche che private, così i vizi.
> Fu così che nacquero vizi privati e pubbliche virtù, anche se secondo me sono di gran lunga più divertenti i vizi pubblici e le private virtù. Cose molto più rare.
> Credo che alla fine si auspicasse un equilibrio per poter usare entrambi per vivere bene, senza retrovisioni moralistiche e senza dover per forza calpestare il prossimo.
> La provvidenza però lasciamola a Manzoni che in De Sade più che provvidenza io ci ho visto il destino bastardo...
> Ps: conosco molto bene quella Feltrinelli!!



Come spieghi bene 
Tesorino, quando diventerò benestante vuoi essere la mia professoressa sexy del cuore per tutta la vita? Possiamo costruire una capanna romantica nel reparto narrativa straniera della feltrinelli di Bari.




danny ha detto:


> Io ho una mia personalissima sensazione, che ho maturato negli anni. *Che pochissime donne tollerino di essere contraddette.* Io ho spesso discusso animatamente con donne perché sono diretto: se penso una cosa e mi viene chiesto il parere non fingo per compiacere. Esprimo me stesso. Le reazioni talvolta sono state scomposte, di persone non abituate a essere messe in discussione nelle loro convinzioni e probabilmente viziate da uomini che per sedurle hanno adottato la tecnica di dar sempre loro ragione. Per mia esperienza non è vincente se si vuole arrivare a sedurre una donna essere se stessi fino in fondo. Bisogna saper piacere e questo implica un po' di adeguata ruffianeria che comunque tutte si aspettano in una certa maniera. Senza mai arrivare a essee viscidi, ovviamente.


Sostituisci donne con persone e stiamo a posto.


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Bingo! :carneval:
> 
> 
> Sostituisci donne con persone e stiamo a posto.


Io posso esprimere un mio pensiero relazionando con donne.
Quindi anche da parte femminile si ha una sensazione paragonabile?


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Come spieghi bene
> Tesorino, quando diventerò benestante vuoi essere la mia professoressa sexy del cuore per tutta la vita? Possiamo costruire una capanna romantica nel reparto narrativa straniera della feltrinelli di Bari.


Oddio, pensa che non mi ero quasi capita manco io!! 
Costruiamola con i libri... :inlove:


----------



## Spot (8 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io posso esprimere un mio pensiero relazionando con donne.
> Quindi anche da parte femminile si ha una sensazione paragonabile?


Beh, io ho riscontrato una resistenza all'essere contraddetti in entrambi i sessi.
Sul campo sentimentale, gli uomini in particolare non amano essere messi in discussione da una donna che non sia la loro ufficiale. Poi avete idiosincrasie strane quando si tratta di discussioni in pubblico.
C'è una mania diffusa, orribile, di zittire la propria donna quando si parla in gruppo. Un paio di volte mi è venuta voglia di prendere il maschietto di turno a schiaffi in faccia, e, per par condicio, anche la controparte femminile che si faceva zittire.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> Beh, io ho riscontrato una resistenza all'essere contraddetti in entrambi i sessi.
> Sul campo sentimentale, gli uomini in particolare non amano essere messi in discussione da una donna che non sia la loro ufficiale. Poi avete idiosincrasie strane quando si tratta di discussioni in pubblico.
> C'è una mania diffusa, orribile, di zittire la propria donna quando si parla in gruppo. Un paio di volte mi è venuta voglia di prendere il maschietto di turno a schiaffi in faccia, e, per par condicio, anche la controparte femminile che si faceva zittire.


 ... Sempre in osservanza dell ormai già citato binomio: stronzo tu che la zittisci, e cretina tu che ti fai zittire..

Ciaffate x tutti!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io posso esprimere un mio pensiero relazionando con donne.
> Quindi anche da parte femminile si ha una sensazione paragonabile?


Ma non mi pare che sia una cosa attinente alla relazione tra uomo e donna. A volte dipende dai modi.
Io sto esercitando la mia pazienza intervenendo con modalità sempre meno aggressive. Questo è molto faticoso per una impulsiva.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho una mia personalissima sensazione, che ho maturato negli anni. Che pochissime donne tollerino di essere contraddette. Io ho spesso discusso animatamente con donne perché sono diretto: se penso una cosa e mi viene chiesto il parere non fingo per compiacere. Esprimo me stesso. Le reazioni talvolta sono state scomposte, di persone non abituate a essere messe in discussione nelle loro convinzioni e probabilmente viziate da uomini che per sedurle hanno adottato la tecnica di dar sempre loro ragione. Per mia esperienza non è vincente se si vuole arrivare a sedurre una donna essere se stessi fino in fondo. Bisogna saper piacere e questo implica un po' di adeguata ruffianeria che comunque tutte si aspettano in una certa maniera. Senza mai arrivare a essee viscidi, ovviamente.


a me invece dà estremamente noia l'uomo che mi dà sempre ragione.. proprio perché immagino lo faccia per compiacermi o per non starmi a sentire..

mi piace molto il contraddittorio, mi stuzzica anche quando il mio lui mi contraddice - lui poi lo fa quasi sempre :carneval: un po' di default, un po' perché si diverte nello stuzzicamento...


----------



## Ross (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a me invece dà estremamente noia l'uomo che mi dà sempre ragione.. proprio perché immagino lo faccia per compiacermi o per non starmi a sentire..
> 
> mi piace molto il contraddittorio, mi stuzzica anche quando il mio lui mi contraddice - lui poi lo fa quasi sempre :carneval: un po' di default, un po' perché si diverte nello stuzzicamento...


E se ti contraddice davanti a gente? 
Ti piace ancora o ti dà ai nervi?


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> E se ti contraddice davanti a gente?
> Ti piace ancora o ti dà ai nervi?


generalmente non succede davanti agli altri, né io a lui né lui a me...solitamente siamo "asse di ferro" in compagnia. poi magari si va via e si discute privatamente.

oddio non è che mi piace essere contraddetta nel senso che so contenta :rotfl: mi incazzo assai e soprattutto rosico. però non tollero assolutamente l'uomo che ti dice sempre sì, il "si cara" dei film, mi da l'idea del sottotitolo "poveretta diciamole di sì sennò sai che palle sentirla"...

mi piace il contraddittorio e mi piace il confronto


----------



## Ross (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> generalmente non succede davanti agli altri, né io a lui né lui a me...solitamente siamo "asse di ferro" in compagnia. poi magari si va via e si discute privatamente.
> 
> oddio non è che mi piace essere contraddetta nel senso che so contenta :rotfl: mi incazzo assai e soprattutto rosico. però non tollero assolutamente l'uomo che ti dice sempre sì, il "si cara" dei film, mi da l'idea del sottotitolo "poveretta diciamole di sì sennò sai che palle sentirla"...
> 
> mi piace il contraddittorio e mi piace il confronto


Sano e corretto.

Alle volte mi è capitato di contraddire davanti ad amici e non è stata presa bene.
Ci ho messo del tempo a capire il perchè...


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a me invece dà estremamente noia l'uomo che mi dà sempre ragione.. proprio perché immagino lo faccia per compiacermi o per non starmi a sentire..
> 
> mi piace molto il contraddittorio, mi stuzzica anche quando il mio lui mi contraddice - lui poi lo fa quasi sempre :carneval: un po' di default, un po' perché si diverte nello stuzzicamento...


sono d'accordo
se volevo uno che mi diceva sempre di sì
mi prendevo un cane (che poi manco il cane da sempre retta)
noi fondamentalmente andiamo d'accordo
però lo stuzzicamento e la presa in giro mi diverte sempre


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Sano e corretto.
> 
> Alle volte mi è capitato di contraddire davanti ad amici e non è stata presa bene.
> Ci ho messo del tempo a capire il perchè...


perchè dipende come lo fai


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> *se volevo uno che mi diceva sempre di sì
> mi prendevo un cane* (che poi manco il cane da sempre retta)
> noi fondamentalmente andiamo d'accordo
> però lo stuzzicamento e la presa in giro mi diverte sempre


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: esatto!!

mito.

anche noi andiamo d'accordo in linea di massima...ci stuzzichiamo perchè io sono impulsiva e rosicona, mentre lui è uno di quelli che ti fa schiattare il fegato ma sempre mantenendo il sorriso


----------



## Spot (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Sempre in osservanza dell ormai già citato binomio: stronzo tu che la zittisci, e cretina tu che ti fai zittire..
> 
> Ciaffate x tutti!


Nah, a lei ciaffate meno pesanti. Per farla sveglia'.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non mi pare che sia una cosa attinente alla relazione tra uomo e donna. A volte dipende dai modi.
> Io sto esercitando la mia pazienza intervenendo con modalità sempre meno aggressive. Questo è molto faticoso per una impulsiva.


No, dipende dalle persone. Ho amiche/i (pseudo) a cui non si può dire nemmeno "secondo me sbagli" che la prendono come un oltraggio personale.
Atteggiamenti aggressivo-passivi, il mondo n'è pieno.



banshee ha detto:


> a me invece dà estremamente noia l'uomo che mi dà sempre ragione.. proprio perché immagino lo faccia per compiacermi o per non starmi a sentire..
> 
> mi piace molto il contraddittorio, mi stuzzica anche quando il mio lui mi contraddice - lui poi lo fa quasi sempre :carneval: un po' di default, un po' perché si diverte nello stuzzicamento...


Ma in amour quello è un gioco divertente 

Ti dirò, una delle cose che (secondo il mio misurino) è indice che una persona vale la pena tenersela intorno o meno è la possibilità di giocarsela pesante nelle discussioni. 
Prima lo facevo solo con chi conoscevo praticamente da sempre (forse solo mi padre e mi madre :rotfl
Ora sto iniziando a usare la cosa per mettere alla prova la gente. 
Insomma, se reggi la polemica è ammore incondizionato.

D'altro canto sono diventata intollerante verso la gente con cui non si può discutere.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Sano e corretto.
> 
> Alle volte mi è capitato di contraddire davanti ad amici e non è stata presa bene.
> Ci ho messo del tempo a capire il perchè...



per me è tutto nuovo  ed è tutto molto bello!

col mio ex era esattamente l'opposto. ci azzannavamo anche davanti agli altri e non c'era "stuzzicamento" né crescita nel contraddittorio ma solo antagonismo e lotta di potere.


----------



## Spot (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> per me è tutto nuovo  ed è tutto molto bello!
> 
> col mio ex era esattamente l'opposto. ci azzannavamo anche davanti agli altri e non c'era "stuzzicamento" né crescita nel contraddittorio ma solo antagonismo e lotta di potere.


Carina


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Nah, a lei ciaffate meno pesanti. Per farla sveglia'.
> 
> 
> No, dipende dalle persone. Ho amiche/i (pseudo) a cui non si può dire nemmeno "secondo me sbagli" che la prendono come un oltraggio personale.
> ...


sul neretto, quoterrimo. io oooodio la gente con cui non si può discutere (leggere con intonazione Puffo Brontolone :carneval

come sempre d'accordo anche su tutto il resto...


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> per me è tutto nuovo  ed è tutto molto bello!


Va che certi caratteri sono una palla al piede...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: esatto!!
> 
> mito.
> 
> anche noi andiamo d'accordo in linea di massima...ci stuzzichiamo perchè io sono impulsiva e rosicona, mentre lui è uno di quelli che ti fa schiattare il fegato ma sempre mantenendo il sorriso


io sono impulsiva ma sto migliorando
rosicona no
lui invece ha il culo di paglia, se la prende subito


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> io sono impulsiva ma sto migliorando
> rosicona no
> lui invece ha il culo di paglia, se la prende subito


il culo di paglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: pure il mio!! è permalosissimo e soprattutto....si OFFENDE. cioè. io sono tipo te (ho letto di là) mi infuoco e magari sono dura, tempo 5 minuti e m'è passata e nemmeno mi ricordo. lui no. lui si picca. si picca da morire.....


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Va che certi caratteri sono una palla al piede...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma su questo non c'è dubbio :carneval:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> il culo di paglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: pure il mio!! è permalosissimo e soprattutto....si OFFENDE. cioè. io sono tipo te (ho letto di là) mi infuoco e magari sono dura, tempo 5 minuti e m'è passata e nemmeno mi ricordo. lui no. lui si picca. si picca da morire.....


io ho trovato il modo di fargliela passare c'ho messo 16 anni eh
ma ce l'ho fatta


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Carina



pruuuuu pru (fusa :inlove


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> pruuuuu pru (fusa :inlove


piu' che altro, sembra un piccione


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> io ho trovato il modo di fargliela passare c'ho messo 16 anni eh
> ma ce l'ho fatta


se è quello che penso io, col mio non funziona  nel senso che smette di tenermi il muso ma poi ricomincia appena finito


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> se è quello che penso io, col mio non funziona  nel senso che smette di tenermi il muso ma poi ricomincia appena finito


hahaha no no quello dopo


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> hahaha no no quello dopo


scusami sono maliziosa e penso sempre male 

allora svelami il segreto...se si può dire in pubblica...


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> scusami sono maliziosa e penso sempre male
> 
> allora svelami il segreto...se si può dire in pubblica...


se vuoi ti mando un mp


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> se vuoi ti mando un mp


manda manda


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2016)

Scusate ma su cosa si discute?


----------

